# Starting out properly this time, going natural...hopefully.



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi and thanks for reading.

I have been training on and off since I was 18 (7 years) but now I have realised I want it more than ever so have got a new programme and new diet plus a new mindset that I hope will help me fulfill my dream's.



Pics are of me on 17/03/2013

My stats (17/03/2013)

Age - 25

Height - 5ft11 (180cm)

Weight - 19st (120kg)

Measurements (17/03/2013)

Chest - 48" (122cm)

Bicep - 18" (46cm)

Forearm - 13.5" (34cm)

Waist - 45" (114cm)

Thigh - 32" (81cm)

Calf - 18" (46cm)

I would like to see growth on all of these except the waist.

Diet - everyday

Breakfast at 7am of porridge with nuts and protein shake.

Mid morn at 10am of 4 egg white and 1 yolk omelette plus 2 wholemeal toast.

I have a homemade protein bar before I train at 12 midday and protein and creatine shake straight after.

Lunch at 13.30/45 is chicken, brown rice, veg and apple.

Mid afternoon 16.00 is fish, veg with apple and nuts.

Evening 18.30 is chicken and veg with orange.

Also have a multi vitamin once a day.

I may vary the meals sometimes but the main things will be the same.

Training programme

Day 1: Legs

Quads, hamstrings, calves.

Squats (deep), dumbell lunges, standing calf raises, stiff leg deadlifts

Day 2: Rest

Day 3: Push

Chest, Shoulders (front + side delts), Biceps.

Bench press, shoulder press (barbell),

chest flies flat, dumbell front raises, close grip bench press.

Day 4: Rest

Day 5: Pull

Back, Traps, rear delts, biceps.

Bent over row, deadlifts, shrugs, reverse flies, cleans, bicep curls, hammer curls.

Day 6: Rest.

Day 7: Rest.

I only train at home with no machines which is what my programme is designed for.

My training programme has been designed for me with help from @DeadlyCoobra and @boutye911. Adding @biglbs and @ash1981 to this part as they have helped massivly

My goal's are to try and stay natural depending on the result I achieve in my timescale (3/4 months). If I feel at that time a cycle would help me alot I will look at it then.

I have started this thread in the hope that it will keep my focused and also get some good advice/tips from anyone that follows it.

I will update it as and when I can sometimes it maybe everyday or every few days.

Any tips/advice or support would be appreciated hugely!!

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Firstly l would cut the rice for your evening meal mate...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Firstly l would cut the rice for your evening meal mate...


Rice gone. Thanks alot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Training,

Push pull legs, Monday Wednesday fFriday,

Cardio post workout and on non training days...

30 mins HIIT 3 mins warm up, 30 secs full blast, 2 mins steady, and reapeat...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What portion sizes are you using re your carbs mate ?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

good luck with this mate. Any other questions you need answered post them up. Stick to the diet, hit the weights and cardio hard and results will come.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck mate

Is it a recomp your doing?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

boutye911 said:


> good luck with this mate. Any other questions you need answered post them up. Stick to the diet, hit the weights and cardio hard and results will come.


Here here


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> What portion sizes are you using re your carbs mate ?


I was going to do 100g rice. Would that be ok??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> good luck with this mate. Any other questions you need answered post them up. Stick to the diet, hit the weights and cardio hard and results will come.


Nice 1 mate. I will stick to it 100% I want it really bad this time and I know if I put myself in to it really hard the results will show as I seem to take to it quickly.

Thanks alot for all the help!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Is it a recomp your doing?


Thanks alot mate. Unsure what recomp means though lol I am pretty new to it on this kind of level.

Thanks again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I was going to do 100g rice. Would that be ok??


I dont go over 70 grammes mate, i am very carb intolerant tho.

It does help me lean up tho..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Also add 2 wholemeal toast to your 10.30 omellette to give you some enegy to train...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Training,
> 
> Push pull legs, Monday Wednesday fFriday,
> 
> ...


So do you mean -

Push - Monday

Pull - Wednesday

Legs - Friday?

Thanks alot.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Also add 2 wholemeal toast to your 10.30 omellette to give you some enegy to train...


Will do that, thanks alot.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck mate hope it goes good.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> So do you mean -
> 
> Push - Monday
> 
> ...


Personally l did push, legs, pull, mate but l am an old man and it takes me a long time to heal...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I dont go over 70 grammes mate, i am very carb intolerant tho.
> 
> It does help me lean up tho..


I will stick with 100g for now then and if I need to I will cut down. I won't be looking at being to lean at first.

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Personally l did push, legs, pull, mate but l am an old man and it takes me a long time to heal...


Haha, I will bear that in mind. Stick with it for the 1st week and see how I feel. I am learning about my limits constantly so maybe worth changing.

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Good luck mate hope it goes good.


Thanks alot mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck mate, stubbed you got abit of a building block so use it wisely.

Hope you achieve your goals fella.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good luck mate, stubbed you got abit of a building block so use it wisely.
> 
> Hope you achieve your goals fella.


Nice one mate. I do plan on using it as wisely as possible. That why I am so happy I found this site.

Thanks alot.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would put the push session in the middle

legs/push/pull


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I would put the push session in the middle
> 
> legs/push/pull


I put legs in the middle to give upper body maximum rest times TBH...

why would you do legs first ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I would do legs, push, pull. Gives me a break between squats and deads.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I will stick with 100g for now then and if I need to I will cut down. I won't be looking at being to lean at first.
> 
> Thanks


Mate dont worry your carbs and total cals dont look that high, if you are training and doing a bit of cardio you will definitely lose weight, im having 225g carbs per day (thats about 100g oats, 200g rice and some rice cakes) and losing weight, training 4 times per week, cardio 4 times per week, and im only 88kg atm. You don't have to get it bang on to get results, as long as you are on the right track you will be fine, just be consistent. Its pretty hard to train badly and not too many people stumble on this block, but a lot of people stumble on nutrition, the large majority of people that are not seeing results are not seeing them because of a diet problem not a training problem, so that should be the focus. Its a good idea to have some of your carbs after your workout, along with your protein and creatine shake. Best times for carbs would be breakfast, pre workout and post workout.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Mate dont worry your carbs and total cals dont look that high, if you are training and doing a bit of cardio you will definitely lose weight, im having 225g carbs per day (thats about 100g oats, 200g rice and some rice cakes) and losing weight, training 4 times per week, cardio 4 times per week, and im only 88kg atm. You don't have to get it bang on to get results, as long as you are on the right track you will be fine, just be consistent. Its pretty hard to train badly and not too many people stumble on this block, but a lot of people stumble on nutrition, the large majority of people that are not seeing results are not seeing them because of a diet problem not a training problem, so that should be the focus. Its a good idea to have some of your carbs after your workout, along with your protein and creatine shake. Best times for carbs would be breakfast, pre workout and post workout.


I will do that then mate. Maybe rice before I train and some rice cakes with shake after. Would that be good?

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I would do legs, push, pull. Gives me a break between squats and deads.


That does seem to make sense, my body recovers really quickly anyway so my upper should cope more especially as I am new to squats.

Thanks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I will do that then mate. Maybe rice before I train and some rice cakes with shake after. Would that be good?
> 
> Thanks


A more even split if you can would be better, unless you are planning on eating about 20 rice cakes after training! :laugh: Do you think you would be able to put some oats in the shake and drink / chew your way through it? or just make a bowl of oats with fruit in to have with the protein shake post workout?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Rice gone. Thanks alot.


you don`t need an afternoon meal either.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> A more even split if you can would be better, unless you are planning on eating about 20 rice cakes after training! :laugh: Do you think you would be able to put some oats in the shake and drink / chew your way through it? or just make a bowl of oats with fruit in to have with the protein shake post workout?


Yeah I could put oats in my shake if that would make it better for me. Oats instead of millions of rice cakes lol. Rice before is ok?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you don`t need an afternoon meal either.


I am greedy haha. It won't be a bad thing if I keep it will it?

Thanks for your post.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah rice before is fine bud, my day looks like this:

Cardio

Oats, whey protein, banana

Chicken, eggs, veg

Chicken, rice, veg

Gym

Oats, whey, banana (Or chicken rice, veg)

Chicken, rice veg

Chicken, veg, nuts

Tuna and veg

I would tell you the macros for each meal but i figured i would just keep it simple, most of my carbs are around my workout and some for breakfast. On days i dont do cardio my first meal is protein and fat not protein and carbs, but dont worry too much about it it really wont make that much difference, as long as you are eating the right amount of good foods you will see positive results regardless.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah rice before is fine bud, my day looks like this:
> 
> Cardio
> 
> ...


Yeah nice 1 for that mate. Glad you kept it simple. I have took so much in over the last couple of days I think my head is gona explode lol.

Nice 1 mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am greedy haha. It won't be a bad thing if I keep it will it?
> 
> Thanks for your post.


to be honest (read that as blunt) you need to lose weight first, you don`t need shakes and oats and all that at this stage - that comes later.

Clean food three times a day, plenty of cardio, lift ever increasing weights as often as possible and give it 3 months.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> to be honest (read that as blunt) you need to lose weight first, you don`t need shakes and oats and all that at this stage - that comes later.
> 
> Clean food three times a day, plenty of cardio, lift ever increasing weights as often as possible and give it 3 months.


I will agree with you that at this stage its better to just get on with the basics rather than fussing over the details, and i probably didnt emphasise this enough, but he may as well get into good habits now though, otherwise he is gonna have to relearn everything when he wants to gain weight again. IMO regardless if you are trying to gain or lose weight carbs around workout and at breakfast is the best option. This way what he is implementing now, he can use to gain or lose weight by basically upping or lowering carbs, rather than having to learn one way then learn another, its still fairly simple stuff


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> to be honest (read that as blunt) you need to lose weight first, you don`t need shakes and oats and all that at this stage - that comes later.
> 
> Clean food three times a day, plenty of cardio, lift ever increasing weights as often as possible and give it 3 months.


I am going to look in to it and see. Its hard to start out as I don't have anyone I know that does BB so everything is quite new to me when doing it properly.

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I will agree with you that at this stage its better to just get on with the basics rather than fussing over the details, and i probably didnt emphasise this enough, but he may as well get into good habits now though, otherwise he is gonna have to relearn everything when he wants to gain weight again. IMO regardless if you are trying to gain or lose weight carbs around workout and at breakfast is the best option. This way what he is implementing now, he can use to gain or lose weight by basically upping or lowering carbs, rather than having to learn one way then learn another, its still fairly simple stuff


It is isn't to hard to lower my carb intake for a month I will do. I will have a look in to it and ask about and see what I can do.

Thanks.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am going to look in to it and see. Its hard to start out as I don't have anyone I know that does BB so everything is quite new to me when doing it properly.
> 
> Thanks


no worries mate, you`ve started which is more than most people ever do.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

18/03/2013

Did 1st workout today. Started with legs which I have never done before. Diet is going great although not used to eat as often so its a bit weird.

How I worked today:-

60kg stiff leg deadlifts 3x10 (felt quite light but 1st time ever so took it easy)

60kg squat 3x10 (didn't fell heavy enough but it was my 1st time ever so wanted to get use to it 1st)

Lunges holding 40kg bar 3x10 (sh*t they where evil)

Standing calf raises holding 40kg bar (felt ok just off balance as it was my 1st time)

My legs are feeling great (like **** really) so well happy atm.

Any advice on how much weight to go up by on the dead lifts and squats would be great.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just keep form as tight as poss when it comes to adding more tin

Good weights for your first session though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Just keep form as tight as poss when it comes to adding more tin
> 
> Good weights for your first session though


Nice 1 mate. Would it be a good idea to upload a vid of my form so people can tell me if I am doing it right or not?

Cheers.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok mate,well done puttin pics up,you have massive potential for power,

Lots of good advice in here,

to facts then,are you going to use anything legal or darkside?

Are you sensitive to stims?

Have you had bloods done,with Tests for FBC,fasting lipids,thyroid level and Testosterone?

If not go see doc and ask,you may need legal hormone assistance to start...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,well done puttin pics up,you have massive potential for power,
> 
> Lots of good advice in here,
> 
> ...


I would like to stay legal but would consider the darkside if needed.

I am unsure as to what stim's are lol.

I haven't had my bloods done but if I need to I will definatly look in to it.

Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Finished my 1st day fully now. My god my legs are aching. 1st time I have worked them. Feels great though. Not used to eating so much food but will be ok in a few more days. Roll on tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for all the help setting me up. @boutye911 @DeadlyCoobra and everyone else. Its well appreciated and its made me more determined than ever to achieve my goals.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Just in case it helps to give you an idea of portion size / volume i am eating and losing weight on, here is my daily meals:



The little tupperware and container with the banana is whey protein and some oats


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Just in case it helps to give you an idea of portion size / volume i am eating and losing weight on, here is my daily meals:
> 
> View attachment 114332
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. No easier way of showing me than a pic lol. Couldn't quite eat everything I portioned today but I am sure I will do tomorrow. Do you think maybe a little less carbs for me tomorrow as its no training? Thought it might help shifting some BF.

Thanks again.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Finished my 1st day fully now. My god my legs are aching. 1st time I have worked them. Feels great though. Not used to eating so much food but will be ok in a few more days. Roll on tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the help setting me up. @boutye911 @DeadlyCoobra and everyone else. Its well appreciated and its made me more determined than ever to achieve my goals.


Dont be put of by the super sore legs, its always really bad aches if you haven't trained them in a while or never trained them, normally the ache doesnt last as long


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Dont be put of by the super sore legs, its always really bad aches if you haven't trained them in a while or never trained them, normally the ache doesnt last as long


I love it really lol just shocked at how sore it is. I am walking like I have sh*t myself lol. It hasn't put me off it made me more determined than ever to push some big weights in the future. Any advice on the weights I did today if you have got a minute.

Thanks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks for that. No easier way of showing me than a pic lol. Couldn't quite eat everything I portioned today but I am sure I will do tomorrow. Do you think maybe a little less carbs for me tomorrow as its no training? Thought it might help shifting some BF.
> 
> Thanks again.


I do lower my carbs on days i dont train, because im not burning as many calories that day because im not exercising. Its not essential though, but if you struggled portion wise today then dropping the carbs a little on your rest / non training days may help you get through those days


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I do lower my carbs on days i dont train, because im not burning as many calories that day because im not exercising. Its not essential though, but if you struggled portion wise today then dropping the carbs a little on your rest / non training days may help you get through those days


I was hoping you would say that lol. Today is the 1st time I had tried brown rice and its well nice. Wouldn't mind dropping it a bit though lol. Will not have the oats in my shake either and just make sure my protein and fats is good all day.

Cheers for the help mate. I am like a duck out of water atm.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

We all love leg days. The pain will pass in a few days but it will be sore. Its a nice sore though.lol. Glad you had a good workout. keep it up!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> We all love leg days. The pain will pass in a few days but it will be sore. Its a nice sore though.lol. Glad you had a good workout. keep it up!


Cheers mate. Yeah I enjoyed it. I will 100% keep it up. I won't waste the time you and others have spent teaching me. I will use what I have learnt and push myself as much as possible.

Thanks alot for all your help. Its cool as not many people would take their own time to help out someone they don't know.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> 18/03/2013
> 
> Did 1st workout today. Started with legs which I have never done before. Diet is going great although not used to eat as often so its a bit weird.
> 
> ...


When you say holding the bar with the lunges, what exactly do you mean? just resting it on your shoulders like a squat but lunging?

Weight wise thats good mate, you have a really strong base and will progress quickly, but for now dont get caught up in the poundages, just keep the form strict untill you are confident with the exercises, watch yourself when you squat, are your knees or ankles buckling, are you going deep enough. With deadlifts make sure you keep looking up so your back is straight, just go through the checklist in your head untill you are confident with the exercises.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah I enjoyed it. I will 100% keep it up. I won't waste the time you and others have spent teaching me. I will use what I have learnt and push myself as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks alot for all your help. Its cool as not many people would take their own time to help out someone they don't know.


Don't be silly mate that's what this place is for.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> When you say holding the bar with the lunges, what exactly do you mean? just resting it on your shoulders like a squat but lunging?
> 
> Weight wise thats good mate, you have a really strong base and will progress quickly, but for now dont get caught up in the poundages, just keep the form strict untill you are confident with the exercises, watch yourself when you squat, are your knees or ankles buckling, are you going deep enough. With deadlifts make sure you keep looking up so your back is straight, just go through the checklist in your head untill you are confident with the exercises.


With the lunges I was holding the bar near my waist as it was comfy. Would it be better behind my neck??

I hope I do have the form. I will upload a vid next Monday to show my form. I ain't going to rush it as I don't want to injure myself. If I am still squatting 60kg in 2 weeks so be it but atleast my form will be good. My knee's and ankle felt very comfy and my knee's where bent to what I have seen others doing.

Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I would like to stay legal but would consider the darkside if needed.
> 
> I am unsure as to what stim's are lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry Buddy, if you 'like'my posts i will know to check up,as i missed the 'quote'!

Right stims are basicaly things to speed up you metabolic rate,effs/caffein/clenbuterol/t3/t4 etc

First get your bloods done mate,to me you are carrying fat in the more female areas indicating poss low test level,it can then be addressed by an Endo,if not the darkside waiteth...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Sorry Buddy, if you 'like'my posts i will know to check up,as i missed the 'quote'!
> 
> Right stims are basicaly things to speed up you metabolic rate,effs/caffein/clenbuterol/t3/t4 etc
> 
> First get your bloods done mate,to me you are carrying fat in the more female areas indicating poss low test level,it can then be addressed by an Endo,if not the darkside waiteth...


I don't think I am allergic to any stim's I am not allergic to anything I know of.

I will do that then mate. How much does it cost?

Will get learning about the "darkside" just incase lol.

Thanks alot mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I don't think I am allergic to any stim's I am not allergic to anything I know of.
> 
> I will do that then mate. How much does it cost?
> 
> ...


At Docs it should be free,just google low test symptoms then quote them to him...simples buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Try walking lunges with dumbbells mate and tell me your glutea bad quads ante not sore as fck

Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Todays training mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Todays training mate?


Aup mate, haven't trained today just cardio (45 mins on bike). I'm training Mon, Weds and Fri to start off with. Hoping this will help me lose some BF with the cardio I am doing. Then going to look at the strength side more in a few months. Would I be able to do both at the same time or shall I focus on losing my BF and then starting the strength?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Try walking lunges with dumbbells mate and tell me your glutea bad quads ante not sore as fck
> 
> Lol


I did them yesterday and I can tell you my quads are killing lol. I did them with a bar instead though as my dumbells can't go heavy enough till I buy more weights.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

With a high protein diet and correct timing of carbs of course(,it is recomping,)furthermore heavy resistance training burns fat realy well,you could do one more weights sesh/week,just combine one cardio session on the end of a legs session,proper fat burn too .


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> With a high protein diet and correct timing of carbs of course(,it is recomping,)furthermore heavy resistance training burns fat realy well,you could do one more weights sesh/week,just combine one cardio session on the end of a legs session,proper fat burn too .


Oh right, and what should I train on that extra day?? Any how would I do it?? I like to work on the 7 day week as I like the weekend off to spend it with my kids and wife. Would mon, tues training, wed rest, thur, fri training, sat,sun rest work?

Thanks for your time mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right, and what should I train on that extra day?? Any how would I do it?? I like to work on the 7 day week as I like the weekend off to spend it with my kids and wife. Would mon, tues training, wed rest, thur, fri training, sat,sun rest work?
> 
> Thanks for your time mate.


Just repeat the cycle


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Just repeat the cycle


Get it. Nice 1 for that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right, and what should I train on that extra day?? Any how would I do it?? I like to work on the 7 day week as I like the weekend off to spend it with my kids and wife. Would mon, tues training, wed rest, thur, fri training, sat,sun rest work?
> 
> Thanks for your time mate.


Yes i train weekdays only,for same reason,just peg a cardio on after legs day...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes i train weekdays only,for same reason,just peg a cardio on after legs day...


Nice 1 mate I will start that from next week. Will stick with training wed and fri and then be on it 4 day week if my body is recovering quickly. Maybe I will see how the next couple of weeks go and then maybe change it round.

Thanks alot for your advice.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Just read the thread mate and subscribed.

Well done for getting started Bud and well done for starting a journal, its something i want to do but worried in parts due to the fact that i am considering doing a cycle and i'm easily identified by my tattoos which wouldnt normally be a problem but i have workmates on here who might have lose lips if i do :lol:

but i'm following you bud.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Fella,

Hope youd oing well man.

Your training is looking consistent.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kalell said:


> Just read the thread mate and subscribed.
> 
> Well done for getting started Bud and well done for starting a journal, its something i want to do but worried in parts due to the fact that i am considering doing a cycle and i'm easily identified by my tattoos which wouldnt normally be a problem but i have workmates on here who might have lose lips if i do :lol:
> 
> but i'm following you bud.


Aup mate, nice 1 for that. I fully understand what your saying. I imagine some people would gossip etc about you doing a cycle but also think about it..its your body and your not harming anyone else not matter what they think. Aslong as you are happy thats all that matter. Unless you have a wife and upset her then thats a different matter haha.

I am considering a cycle aswell once I have my BF down and got a bit strength I will look deeper in to it.

Thanks alot for following me.

Good luck and make sure to keep checking and definatly let me know when/if you start your journal.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Fella,
> 
> Hope youd oing well man.
> 
> Your training is looking consistent.


Aup mate and thanks for reading.

I am doing all good thanks. Legs are sore but thats the joy's of training haha. How is it going for you?

I was reading your journal the other day I think. You have a brother on here aswell if I remember rightly.

How's the training going??

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, nice 1 for that. I fully understand what your saying. I imagine some people would gossip etc about you doing a cycle but also think about it..its your body and your not harming anyone else not matter what they think. Aslong as you are happy thats all that matter. Unless you have a wife and upset her then thats a different matter haha.
> 
> I am considering a cycle aswell once I have my BF down and got a bit strength I will look deeper in to it.
> 
> ...


I will keep checking in mate.

It's not people opinions what I'm bothered about mate, it's the fact I would get sacked I think.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kalell said:


> I will keep checking in mate.
> 
> It's not people opinions what I'm bothered about mate, it's the fact I would get sacked I think.


Oh right I understand where your coming from. Its a different matter if it could wreck your life.

Good luck mate and keep intouch.

Paul


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate just read this thread good luck mate seems you are getting lots of support keep it up mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate just read this thread good luck mate seems you are getting lots of support keep it up mate.


Thanks mate. I will definatly keep it up. Never realised I would get so much support but its all welcome and massively appreciated.

Thanks for reading and hope to see your back again soon.

Paul


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh you will this is a great down to earth thread.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh you will this is a great down to earth thread.


Nice one mate. Thanks alot.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Day 3.

Good morning everyone.

I can't decide if I should be doing set @3x10 or @5x5. I am not sure which 1 will benefit me more.

What does everyone think??


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Day 3.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> ...


dont know ifits the right way to go but i mix it up, i'll do bench 5x5 but then do DB incline bench aiming for 3x8, once i can do 3 set of 8 i move up a weight next session.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Day 3.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> ...


5x5 will give better strength,imo better strength means better keepable mass and more calories burnt per session.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kalell said:


> dont know ifits the right way to go but i mix it up, i'll do bench 5x5 but then do DB incline bench aiming for 3x8, once i can do 3 set of 8 i move up a weight next session.


Aup mate, Hows are you? Nice 1 for the post. Going to try the 5x5 I reckon as I want the strength more.

Cheers mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 5x5 will give better strength,imo better strength means better keepable mass and more calories burnt per session.


Aup mate, how are you?

I am going to try that today and see how I get on with it. Will update after my training session.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

5x5 on big lifts and more reps for the assistance lifts fella


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I did my PUSH training today. Training is as follows....

Bench 5 x 5 @ 80,85,90,75,75. Like a [email protected] I thought I would be ok at 90 and started to hurt abit on the 2nd set @ 90 so dropped it down to 75 for the last 2 sets. I learnt my lesson now of don't run before you can walk. I won't be doing it again to quickly.

DB forward raise - 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg

Close grip BP - 3 x 10 @ 55kg

DB side raises - 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg

DB kickback - 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg

Shoulder Press - 3 x 10 @ 40kg (bar)

Flys - 3 x 10 @ 17.5kg

DB overhead - 3 x 10 @ 20kg

I did most of them at 3 x 10 and lighter weight as it was my 1st time of doing some of them in a while and thought I would get my muscles and joints used to the movements before hitting them harder next time out.

I have learnt alot today with what my body is capable of so will keep pushing myself but making sure my form is good.

Diet is going great and I feel alot better for it.

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy i think you need to read this article,it tells no lies,tell me what you think? http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Buddy i think you need to read this article,it tells no lies,tell me what you think? http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


Had a quick read, will read it properly later. It is what I am looking for some might start following it soon. Think I might stay with current 1 for another week to get my body used to all the different movements etc then start that.

Does that sound ok?

Nice 1 for that mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Had a quick read, will read it properly later. It is what I am looking for some might start following it soon. Think I might stay with current 1 for another week to get my body used to all the different movements etc then start that.
> 
> Does that sound ok?
> 
> Nice 1 for that mate.


I think that will be fine,Rule no1 in this game,,More is often less...no probs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I think that will be fine,Rule no1 in this game,,More is often less...no probs


Right well maybe I will start next week and see how I feel. Then I can decide next weekend which 1 I feel is better for me.

Have you trained today??

Nice 1 mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Where can I find my recomendation things? I had 1 today from @kingdale but didn't get chance to see what he wrote.

Thanks anyone who can help.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Where can I find my recomendation things? I had 1 today from @kingdale but didn't get chance to see what he wrote.
> 
> Thanks anyone who can help.


it was a rep, check it in settings. Was just letting you know jack3d micro gets really bad reviews so wouldnt bother buying it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> it was a rep, check it in settings. Was just letting you know jack3d micro gets really bad reviews so wouldnt bother buying it.


Oh right thanks alot mate. Cheers for the heads up.

Paul


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Right well maybe I will start next week and see how I feel. Then I can decide next weekend which 1 I feel is better for me.
> 
> Have you trained today??
> 
> Nice 1 mate.


Nope i am still tired so i will train tomorrow prolly mate,never if i don't feel ready,on juice i train far more due to recovery.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nope i am still tired so i will train tomorrow prolly mate,never if i don't feel ready,on juice i train far more due to recovery.


Aup mate, how are you? Day off training for me  Its weird going from a 4 day split to a 3 day lol. When I 1st started training at 18/19 I was training everyday sometimes twice a day lol. Funny how once you learn stuff you realise how wrong you where getting it haha. Are you feeling good enough to train today??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you? Day off training for me  Its weird going from a 4 day split to a 3 day lol. When I 1st started training at 18/19 I was training everyday sometimes twice a day lol. Funny how once you learn stuff you realise how wrong you where getting it haha. Are you feeling good enough to train today??


Legs later buddy!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Legs later buddy!


What is your leg w/o and what weights do you use? Hopefully be there in a few years lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@steve_b21 I might be interested in the multi gym but as I am new I can't reply on classifieds yet. Whats your best price on it mate? I won't make an offer as trust me you will refuse it lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's where my post went,i thought i put it in my jounal,sorry mate,removed as nothing to do with your journal,pmsl.....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That's where my post went,i thought i put it in my jounal,sorry mate,removed as nothing to do with your journal,pmsl.....


Haha thought it was a weird answer to the question I had asked lol. Did the workout go well?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How you get on today mate

What did you train?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha thought it was a weird answer to the question I had asked lol. Did the workout go well?


That must have seemed odd too pmsl

Nah mate,i have a pull in both quads(outer)in same place,just working around it at mo, :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> How you get on today mate
> 
> What did you train?


Aup mate, off day today. Really wanted to train but know I need to rest lol. Did you end up training? Can't remember if I asked you already lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That must have seemed odd too pmsl
> 
> Nah mate,i have a pull in both quads(outer)in same place,just working around it at mo, :cursing:


Glad we cleared that up lol. Is the pull from training heavy?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad we cleared that up lol. Is the pull from training heavy?


From being stupid realy,i was squating 180k after not squatting for years and my jeans exploded ,causing me to become unstable and tore the quads,i thought it was minor and only one,turns out it is both,oh well,will train around it..my trouble is i have no respect for weights,after all Barbarian style training is mad!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, off day today. Really wanted to train but know I need to rest lol. Did you end up training? Can't remember if I asked you already lol.


Cardio today, push tomorrow

You got legs tomorrow then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> From being stupid realy,i was squating 180k after not squatting for years and my jeans exploded ,causing me to become unstable and tore the quads,i thought it was minor and only one,turns out it is both,oh well,will train around it..my trouble is i have no respect for weights,after all Barbarian style training is mad!


Can imagine thats uncomfy. Got my pull session tomorrow. Looking forward to it. Goin to put a vid up of my deadlifting, want people to look at my form to make sure it's right. Do you have any lifting vids on here?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cardio today, push tomorrow
> 
> You got legs tomorrow then?


I have got pull tommorow, doing a 3 day split at the min. Goin to try a 4 day in a few weeks. What split do you do?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I have got pull tommorow, doing a 3 day split at the min. Goin to try a 4 day in a few weeks. What split do you do?


Same as you mate

One on

One off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Can imagine thats uncomfy. Got my pull session tomorrow. Looking forward to it. Goin to put a vid up of my deadlifting, want people to look at my form to make sure it's right. Do you have any lifting vids on here?


Some place in my journal????Good luck!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Same as you mate
> 
> One on
> 
> One off


Aup mate, hows it going? Have you trained yet today? Just finished mine now.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, hows it going? Have you trained yet today? Just finished mine now.


Yep mate train first thing In morn

Done push, good session

How did you get on?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Just done my 1st full pull session and it went well....I think.

Sets where :-

Bent over rows - 3x10 @ 30kg

Deads - 5x5 1 set @ 90kg, 3 @ 100kg and 1 set @ 120kg

Shrugs - 3x10 @ 70kg

Reverse flys - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Cleans - 4 x 5 @ 60kg (they made me feel sick)

Bicep curls (bar) - 3x10, 1 @40kg, 1 @ 30kg and 1 @ 25kg

Hammers - 3x10 @ 17.5kg

Just sorting a Youtube account and I will have a couple of vids of my deads. Let me know what I need to do on my form. Don't want to get injured lol.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yep mate train first thing In morn
> 
> Done push, good session
> 
> How did you get on?


Aup mate, glad your session went well.

I have just uploaded mine. Should be above this 1.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Just done my 1st full pull session and it went well....I think.
> 
> Sets where :-
> 
> ...


I would swap deads around for bb row if your shifting that much weight already

Do the big lifts first


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are the vids. Let me know what you think and how I can improve.











Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a 1rm dead @ 150kg aswell. 1st ever try at that so next week might try a bit higher.

What you think of the vids @ash1981 @biglbs @DeadlyCoobra @boutye911


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think personnally that your dog needs to spot you better lol

Other than that form looks good, seemed very easy bud ???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think personnally that your dog needs to spot you better lol
> 
> Other than that form looks good, seemed very easy bud ???


I know the lil fvcker. Came to give me a kiss as i'm about to dead lift lol.

It did seem quite easy but i am trying to make sure my form is good before I go a bit higher. It seemed a safer way of doing it than injuring myself so early in my new start.

What are you dead lifting at?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I did a 1rm dead @ 150kg aswell. 1st ever try at that so next week might try a bit higher.
> 
> What you think of the vids @ash1981 @biglbs @DeadlyCoobra @boutye911


Yeah tend to agree with the others form is good mate, and you seem to be repping that weight without much trouble which is impressive! the filming from the side is befferfor us to see your form on deadlifts though, sme with squats so we can see if the back is rounding and its easier to see how deep you go.

But yeah top effort mate looks good to me :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I know the lil fvcker. Came to give me a kiss as i'm about to dead lift lol.
> 
> I did seem quite easy but i am trying to make sure my form is good before I go a bit higher. It seemed a safer way of doing it than injuring myself so early in my new start.
> 
> What are you dead lifting at?


I have done 140 for 4 but currently 90 for 5

Returning from a Lower back injury so your attitude towards form is great IMO

And I love your set up mate, backyard, bit of rusty iron, lift it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah tend to agree with the others form is good mate, and you seem to be repping that weight without much trouble which is impressive! the filming from the side is befferfor us to see your form on deadlifts though, sme with squats so we can see if the back is rounding and its easier to see how deep you go.
> 
> But yeah top effort mate looks good to me :thumb:


Nice 1 for the comments mate. Defo going to put a bit more weight next time. Squats on Monday so will do a vid for that aswell. How is uni going?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 for the comments mate. Defo going to put a bit more weight next time. Squats on Monday so will do a vid for that aswell. How is uni going?


Had an essay due in at 12 noon today, had to blitz it in to campus at 11:45 haha! just got it handed in on time! ony one more assignment to go and then its no more uni work till after the bodybuilding show! its hard to put maximal effort into both mentally.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Had an essay due in at 12 noon today, had to blitz it in to campus at 11:45 haha! just got it handed in on time! ony one more assignment to go and then its no more uni work till after the bodybuilding show! its hard to put maximal effort into both mentally.


I bet it is. I couldn't do that at all. Atleast after the next one you can focus on the 1 thing instea of both. Have you trained today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I have done 140 for 4 but currently 90 for 5
> 
> Returning from a Lower back injury so your attitude towards form is great IMO
> 
> And I love your set up mate, backyard, bit of rusty iron, lift it


Glad the back is recovering well.

Thats how I love to train. I have been in a proper gym 2/3 times in my life lol. I am a back to basic kind of person when im training.

I have got a bench, bars and weights in my shed/garden. I am a very happy man lol.

Do you always train at the gym?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As the others said again mate,strong work,all i would add is that you try to sit more into the initial lift,but that is being picky,good reps mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad the back is recovering well.
> 
> Thats how I love to train. I have been in a proper gym 2/3 times in my life lol. I am a back to basic kind of person when im training.
> 
> ...


Yea always train at the gym mate

Although you wouldn't know it

Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea always train at the gym mate
> 
> Although you wouldn't know it
> 
> Lol


Rubbish you are lookin well mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Rubbish you are lookin well mate!


Thanks for the kind words buddy

Id much rather be as big and strong ad you guys however


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet it is. I couldn't do that at all. Atleast after the next one you can focus on the 1 thing instea of both. Have you trained today?


The late nights and low carbs play havoc with me! Yeah exactly cant wait till its a one track mind up untill the show, im quite lucky i get to have 100% focus on the show as many work full time to fund it.

Just got back from training, did arms and calves today. My split is:

Monday - Chest and delts

Tuesday - Legs (+cardio)

Wednesday - Back + traps

Thursday - Rest (cardio)

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Rest (cardio)

Sunday - Rest (cardio)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks for the kind words buddy
> 
> Id much rather be as big and strong ad you guys however


Time guys,it takes time,to get solid strength and size that you keep,

i a have been at this on/off for 34 years or so,my strength stays even when i don't train for a while.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> The late nights and low carbs play havoc with me! Yeah exactly cant wait till its a one track mind up untill the show, im quite lucky i get to have 100% focus on the show as many work full time to fund it.
> 
> Just got back from training, did arms and calves today. My split is:
> 
> ...


Nice split that,have you ever tried putting legs in to the arms day and arms elsewhere?

The reasoning is day off before and two days after,just what you need for great leg workouts imo?Just a thought mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea we can fare by your avi that you look strong as


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks for the kind words buddy
> 
> Id much rather be as big and strong ad you guys however


That takes time mate. @biglbs has been training for longer than me and you have been alive lol (thats not a joke either haha). If i was you I would be well happy with the look you have. Atleast you ain't got moobs like me lmao  How long you trained altogether?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea we can fare by your avi that you look strong as


Everyone says i look short and stocky in avi,i am actualy 6'5" pmsl

Paul is gonna be a strong muther imo,endomesamorphic tendancies right there..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice split that,have you ever tried putting legs in to the arms day and arms elsewhere?
> 
> The reasoning is day off before and two days after,just what you need for great leg workouts imo?Just a thought mate


Yeah if it was up to me i would do it slightly differently, i think next bulk i am going to try DC style push pull legs

But for the time being i'm lucky enough to be training with an absolute monster! He pushes me really hard and keeps me motivated through my prep, so IMO this far outweighs the slight advantage i may get from having another rest day in the week.

This is him:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> The late nights and low carbs play havoc with me! Yeah exactly cant wait till its a one track mind up untill the show, im quite lucky i get to have 100% focus on the show as many work full time to fund it.
> 
> Just got back from training, did arms and calves today. My split is:
> 
> ...


You legs must be knackered after wednesday lol. 2 massive workouts in 48 hours. Plus all the cardio you do.

My legs were knackered till Wednesday from a workout Monday lol.

You got much planned for the weekend?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah if it was up to me i would do it slightly differently, i think next bulk i am going to try DC style push pull legs
> 
> But for the time being i'm lucky enough to be training with an absolute monster! He pushes me really hard and keeps me motivated through my prep, so IMO this far outweighs the slight advantage i may get from having another rest day in the week.
> 
> ...


You don't train with me!!!! Haha no i'm jokin thats the sort of target look I want to achieve.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Everyone says i look short and stocky in avi,i am actualy 6'5" pmsl
> 
> Paul is gonna be a strong muther imo,endomesamorphic tendancies right there..


Why thank you 

What is endomorph? Someone said that about me the other day aswell. I thought it ment bottom heavy or similar.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> You legs must be knackered after wednesday lol. 2 massive workouts in 48 hours. Plus all the cardio you do.
> 
> My legs were knackered till Wednesday from a workout Monday lol.
> 
> You got much planned for the weekend?


Yeah it can be tough, normally we only start with partial deadlifts / rack pulls so the legs arent that involved, and do actual deadlifts near the end when we are nackered and cant lift much, so its not too much strain on the legs again.

But yeah thursday is definately a well earned rest haha!

Weekend wise will see some of the girls i know from halls i havent seen in a while, maybe watch a film or something, just chill out a bit now i dont have a deadline till thursday next week, will be nice to just relax! how about yourself?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah it can be tough, normally we only start with partial deadlifts / rack pulls so the legs arent that involved, and do actual deadlifts near the end when we are nackered and cant lift much, so its not too much strain on the legs again.
> 
> But yeah thursday is definately a well earned rest haha!
> 
> Weekend wise will see some of the girls i know from halls i havent seen in a while, maybe watch a film or something, just chill out a bit now i dont have a deadline till thursday next week, will be nice to just relax! how about yourself?


I am going to be spending some quality time with my kids. Didn't get much time last weekend as I was trying to sort everything out to start training Monday. If the snow does 1 I might be able to take them out somewhere but probably won't so looks like I will be painting and colouring haha.

Sounds more fun than your weekend lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@strongmanmatt I can't reply to visitor messages mate. If you want to upload a vid on here I have a few people that help me out alot that I am sure wouldn't mind looking at it for you but I would be very little help as I have only ever squatted once before lol.

Hope your well.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> That takes time mate. @biglbs has been training for longer than me and you have been alive lol (thats not a joke either haha). If i was you I would be well happy with the look you have. Atleast you ain't got moobs like me lmao  How long you trained altogether?


About 4 years. Just another 30 years to go aye @biglbs

Lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright mate glad everything is going well. The deadlifts looked good at least your concentrating on getting your form nailed before going heavy. How you finding the training and diet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Everyone says i look short and stocky in avi,i am actualy 6'5" pmsl
> 
> Paul is gonna be a strong muther imo,endomesamorphic tendancies right there..


Yea he looks strong build already

Unlike my skinny ectomoroh ass

This us the sort of banter/talk that I need to keep me going,need it in my log tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Alright mate glad everything is going well. The deadlifts looked good at least your concentrating on getting your form nailed before going heavy. How you finding the training and diet?


Aup mate how are you? Yeah I thought I had better make sure my form was right before I move up the weight. The training is great, I want to train more lol. The diet is all good aswell just find it hard sometimes to eat so often having not really ate that often before.

Please can you explain what endomorph is. People keep saying it about me and I am not 100% what they are saying lol.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate how are you? Yeah I thought I had better make sure my form was right before I move up the weight. The training is great, I want to train more lol. The diet is all good aswell just find it hard sometimes to eat so often having not really ate that often before.
> 
> Please can you explain what endomorph is. People keep saying it about me and I am not 100% what they are saying lol.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Endomorphs gain fat easily and are usually shorter and stockier.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Endomorphs gain fat easily and are usually shorter and stockier.


I'm 5'11 is that short lol? But yeah I gain fat easy haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ectomorphs are skinny cvnts like me

Endomorphs are built like biglbs IMO(don't kill me lol )

And mesomorphs are those lucky cvnts who eat white bread, drink cider all day and yet are stage ready all year round. Bastards


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ectomorphs are skinny cvnts like me
> 
> Endomorphs are built like biglbs IMO(don't kill me lol )
> 
> And mesomorphs are those lucky cvnts who eat white bread, drink cider all day and yet are stage ready all year round. Bastards


 @biglbs is gona do you in haha. Not really i am pretty sure he loves being that build. He said something to me before along the lines of "BB have a **** diet" lmao.

I am happy to be a endomorph then lol. Gona get huge lmao. Sod the diet now just get eating haha not really need to lose some BF 1st


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MattGriff could I be cheeky and ask you to have a look at my deadlifts if you have a min or 2 spare. You gave some great advice to @Hooded and would love to see what you think of mine. I have only deadlifted 3 times up to now and would love to know what you think. Had some brilliant advice already of a few people and thought 1 more won't hurt lol. Every bit of advice is greatly appreciated. No worries if you don't have the time.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You out in that backyard of yours yet mate?

@OLDSKOOL.com


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You out in that backyard of yours yet mate?
> 
> @OLDSKOOL.com


Not today mate. Going to get the snow shovel out and clear my gym before tomorrow lmao.

Glad the legs session went well!! Let me know once you have done your journal.

Loving the old school lol thats the way I am but I am only 25 lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Got that shovel out yet Paul? ( that is your name?) lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Got that shovel out yet Paul? ( that is your name?) lol


Well you see.......my plan is if I do it tomorrow and go at it like a fvcker then that will be my warm up cardio lol.

Nah my name is paula nd abbi lol. Not really mate its Paul yeah the wife is Abbi. I assume yours is Ash?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Well you see.......my plan is if I do it tomorrow and go at it like a fvcker then that will be my warm up cardio lol.
> 
> Nah my name is paula nd abbi lol. Not really mate its Paul yeah the wife is Abbi. I assume yours is Ash?


Lol funny fcker

Yea it is ash bud

Your mrs on here as well then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol funny fcker
> 
> Yea it is ash bud
> 
> Your mrs on here as well then?


We use it as a username for alot of things as its easy to remember then lol. She wants to start training/lifting a bit once she has got to her target weight so she will probs be on here aswell then. She always asks me to take her out and train with me. She wants to see how much she can lift and stuff lol. Can't wait till she is my training partner haha. Do you have a wife/gf?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea a gf mate

10 weeks pregnant


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea a gf mate
> 
> 10 weeks pregnant


Oh sh!t yeah. I remember now lol we spoke about it not long after I joined here.

So what are you hoping for??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Everyone says i look short and stocky in avi,i am actualy 6'5" pmsl
> 
> Paul is gonna be a strong muther imo,endomesamorphic tendancies right there..


hmmmm i actualy said ....................^^^^^^^^^^^^,which is a combination of the two,no work that out!!!!pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> hmmmm i actualy said ....................^^^^^^^^^^^^,which is a combination of the two,no work that out!!!!pmsl


I haven't got a clue lmao. I am trying to learn all the technical talk lol. How are you big man? Did you sort everything over the weekend?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I haven't got a clue lmao. I am trying to learn all the technical talk lol. How are you big man? Did you sort everything over the weekend?


No mate i was Bolloxed!!

Snow stopped play and our daughter was at Nans so for first time in four years we let hair down,,,it was a real change tbh!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No mate i was Bolloxed!!
> 
> Snow stopped play and our daughter was at Nans so for first time in four years we let hair down,,,it was a real change tbh!


I know that feeling. We had our 1st proper night off in about 4/5 years the other week it was great. It seems weird at 1st though but got used to it. You done any training? Apart from cardio :whistling: lmao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I know that feeling. We had our 1st proper night off in about 4/5 years the other week it was great. It seems weird at 1st though but got used to it. You done any training? Apart from cardio :whistling: lmao


Not yet,my head is still hollow!!!

Planning on chest /shoulders as due now though....

Tbh i have lost about a stone....pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not yet,my head is still hollow!!!
> 
> Planning on chest /shoulders as due now though....
> 
> Tbh i have lost about a stone....pmsl


Haha I bet you have lost that much lol. 24 hour cardio session hahaha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha I bet you have lost that much lol. 24 hour cardio session hahaha


Nearer 48 hrs buddy.....oh yesssss


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my training programme for today.

Please bare in mind I am using lower weight to get my form good before I go higher.

Squats 5x5 1 set @ 65kg, 1 @ 70kg and 3 @ 75kg. Very very comfy.

Standing calf raises 3 x 15 holding 30kg bar

Stiff leg dead's 5 x 5 @ 75kg

Didn't do lunges today as the ground was to slippy and didn't want to risk it. Will do a little bit of leg w/o on thursday to make up for it.

I have a couple of vid's I will upload the links to asap so people can check my form.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nearer 48 hrs buddy.....oh yesssss


Naughty haha. Have uploaded my training from today. Vids be on soon aswell.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Heres the vids


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh sh!t yeah. I remember now lol we spoke about it not long after I joined here.
> 
> So what are you hoping for??


A boy really


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So now you've employed a cameraman

Lol lol

Good work


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> So now you've employed a cameraman
> 
> Lol lol
> 
> Good work


Haha thats my bro in law filming. He trains at the same time as me but does his own thing.

Does the form look ok to you?

I had 2 girls before I got my boy and my god he is hard work. He squeals like a girl most of the day lol.

Have you trained today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Yea your vids look top

I'd say slow the reps down a touch on sldl but apart from that great, all IMO obviously

Pull day tomoz, cardio today


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea your vids look top
> 
> ...


So your day training is my day off and other way round. Thats makes it easier to remember.

Right I will slow down on the reps mate. Nice 1 for that.

Thats only the second time I have done them so still not 100%. How does the weight of your DL compare to your SLDL? Only asking as I want to make sure I am not under/over doing it.

Cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@jamie77 I can't reply to classifieds yet. Are you able to make other things??


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good videos mate. You have really good form. Not many beginners like that. I take it your enjoying it?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Good videos mate. You have really good form. Not many beginners like that. I take it your enjoying it?


I have watched hours of vid's on Youtube for form and then filmed myself and watched it over everytime to check I am right. Glad its paid off for me. Now to the big weights haha.

And yeah I really really enjoy it. I am hoping to change to 4 day w/o soon as I seem to recover really quickly.

How are you? Your training going well?

Thanks for having a look mate.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I have watched hours of vid's on Youtube for form and then filmed myself and watched it over everytime to check I am right. Glad its paid off for me. Now to the big weights haha.
> 
> And yeah I really really enjoy it. I am hoping to change to 4 day w/o soon as I seem to recover really quickly.
> 
> ...


Well watching them videos has paid off. If you feel you are recovering mate add in another day.training was going well but got the flu and a vomitting bug since sat so feel like crap. Been off work havent been eating or training. Am mid way throughy cycle too so not good.lol. one of those things.

Must say love the way you train in the back yard proper old skool. I much prefer that than any gay fitness centre.lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Well watching them videos has paid off. If you feel you are recovering mate add in another day.training was going well but got the flu and a vomitting bug since sat so feel like crap. Been off work havent been eating or training. Am mid way throughy cycle too so not good.lol. one of those things.
> 
> Must say love the way you train in the back yard proper old skool. I much prefer that than any gay fitness centre.lol


Yeah I think I will include another day in the next few weeks. Still getting used to the movements and never done squats before but legs aren't sore really.

Bet your a bit gutted getting ill part way through cycle. I know I would be 

Glad you like my gym lmao its the only way I like to train. Always have always will. Don't think I could train in a gym.

This is what my gym was like yesteray before I trained lol



Hope you get better soon mate get back on the weights.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I think I will include another day in the next few weeks. Still getting used to the movements and never done squats before but legs aren't sore really.
> 
> Bet your a bit gutted getting ill part way through cycle. I know I would be
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> So your day training is my day off and other way round. Thats makes it easier to remember.
> 
> Right I will slow down on the reps mate. Nice 1 for that.
> 
> ...


IMO sldl is asking for lower back issues

Form is key, I haven't done it for ages but I think 60 for high reps is what I last done

No where near dead weight.

Just feel those hammys pull then repeat rep

Why don't you just stick with ppl for a while but do day on day off


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> IMO sldl is asking for lower back issues
> 
> Form is key, I haven't done it for ages but I think 60 for high reps is what I last done
> 
> ...


I will stick with PPL but I feel like I am not pushing myself enough yet so want to try 4 day week. I don't want to work out on the weekends as I like to spend it with the kids if you get that.

Have you uploaded your training from today yet? I want to be nosey haha


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I have just blundered into this thread so I have not read it all. But with your waist size, weight and height ratio you really need bit of a rethink on how you are going about this.

You really need to cut out the carbs far more than what you have. You also need to up your cardio and perhaps even reassess your weight training regime,

As stated earlier I have not read the entire thread perhaps this has already been covered?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> I have just blundered into this thread so I have not read it all. But with your waist size, weight and height ratio you really need bit of a rethink on how you are going about this.
> 
> You really need to cut out the carbs far more than what you have. You also need to up your cardio and perhaps even reassess your weight training regime,
> 
> As stated earlier I have not read the entire thread perhaps this has already been covered?


That all depends on what his goals are doesnt it?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

The Vegetarian said:


> I have just blundered into this thread so I have not read it all. But with your waist size, weight and height ratio you really need bit of a rethink on how you are going about this.
> 
> You really need to cut out the carbs far more than what you have. You also need to up your cardio and perhaps even reassess your weight training regime,
> 
> As stated earlier I have not read the entire thread perhaps this has already been covered?


Hi and thanks for the reply. I think you commented on my arguement with a fellow ukm member earlier lol.

What sort of change's due you think I would require??

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@maketheface sorry for hijacking your thread mate that guy just did my nut!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply. I think you commented on my arguement with a fellow ukm member earlier lol.
> 
> What sort of change's due you think I would require??
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


Useful input that was'nt it?pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Useful input that was'nt it?pmsl


I know!!! I wasn't rude was I? Although he basically said I am a fat ba$tard lol. I will happily listen to any advice someone wants to give me. Hows it going big man?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I know!!! I wasn't rude was I? Although he basically said I am a fat ba$tard lol. I will happily listen to any advice someone wants to give me. Hows it going big man?


Mate he is a knob ,not realy a liked member of the board,all good here ,you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate he is a knob ,not realy a liked member of the board,all good here ,you?


Yeah I am all good. Just about to go train so will update later. Your hols looking like you going to have to cancel then??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope not...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

BOLDERS

SMITH PRESS

WARM UP X 30

30K X 20

50K X 15

90K X 4

90K X 5

90K X 3

90K X 4

90K X 3

UPRIGHT ROWS EZ BAR(BETTER GRIP AND FORCES ELBOWS HIGH.)

30K X 25

50K X 15

70K X10

70K X 10

70K X 8

LATERAL RAISE

20 X 7.5K

15 X 15K

10 X 22.5K

10 X 25K

FACE PULLS

3 X 20 REPS MEDIUM

SINGLE ARM HIGH LEVEL REAR DELT ON CABLE

3 X 20 LIGHT PUMP

Then home for dates and 100g whey...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BOLDERS
> 
> ...


And then mine is.....

Bench - 5x5, 1 @ 75kg, 4 @ 80kg

Shoulder press - 5x7 @ 40kg

Flys - 2x10, 1 x fail @ 22.5kg

DB forward raises - 2x10, 1 x fail @ 12.5kg

DB side raises - 2x10, 1 x fail @ 12.5kg

Close grip BP - 2x10, 1 x fail @ 45kg

DB kickbacks - 2x10, 1 x fail @ 12.5kg

Today felt very very good. Really starting to enjoy my training and hitting bigger weights constantly which makes me feel better aswell. Not feeling sore at all.......am I doing something wrong?? I felt sore while training but I am fine now after an hour of finishing.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> And then mine is.....
> 
> Bench - 5x5, 1 @ 75kg, 4 @ 80kg
> 
> ...


Imo yes,you should be using 5x5 routine i sent you,there is not enough weight being moved or sets being performed in correct manner,use 5x5 until you progress more mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Imo yes,you should be using 5x5 routine i sent you,there is not enough weight being moved or sets being performed in correct manner,use 5x5 until you progress more mate.


Oh sh!t, I forgot all about that link you sent me. Will have a better read up on that tonight/tomorrow and see what I can do.

Nice 1 for the advice mate. I like it that you tell me straight. I respect that alot!! Cheers big man.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh sh!t, I forgot all about that link you sent me. Will have a better read up on that tonight/tomorrow and see what I can do.
> 
> Nice 1 for the advice mate. I like it that you tell me straight. I respect that alot!! Cheers big man.


No worries my friend,no point in wasting your time,you see with 5 x5 you will move more Lbs in a session=mass


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No worries my friend,no point in wasting your time,you see with 5 x5 you will move more Lbs in a session=mass


Thats what I want to achieve, I want the power. Definition will be once I have the serious weights under my belt I reckon.

I am more bothered about the weights lifted then how good I look but do want to get the BF down.

Going to try 160kg dead on friday. Think I should be comfy but only have another 5kg left then and have no more weight lol. I have 165kg altogether with the bar then I am stuck lol. Think I will need to purchase some more then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats what I want to achieve, I want the power. Definition will be once I have the serious weights under my belt I reckon.
> 
> I am more bothered about the weights lifted then how good I look but do want to get the BF down.
> 
> Going to try 160kg dead on friday. Think I should be comfy but only have another 5kg left then and have no more weight lol. I have 165kg altogether with the bar then I am stuck lol. Think I will need to purchase some more then.


Remember the more mass you have the faster fat will come off ,as mass needs fuel to stay or grow


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Remember the more mass you have the faster fat will come off ,as mass needs fuel to stay or grow


All gd then. No training tomorrow so got some spare time so will have a good read and adapt my training around that. You know of any places that sell cheap weights?? Everywhere I have seen is crazy prices.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All gd then. No training tomorrow so got some spare time so will have a good read and adapt my training around that. You know of any places that sell cheap weights?? Everywhere I have seen is crazy prices.


Not realy,Evening Echo/paper will be best imo


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that starting strength 5x5 we are taking about in here folks?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:confused1:



ash1981 said:


> Is that starting strength 5x5 we are taking about in here folks?


 :confused1:

Is what SS mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Is what SS mate?


The routine that you sent Paul?

You suggested 5x5 if I read it right mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> The routine that you sent Paul?
> 
> You suggested 5x5 if I read it right mate


Aup mate, yeah the stronglifts 5x5 routine is what @biglbs suggested for me. How are you today ash?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not realy,Evening Echo/paper will be best imo


Aup mate hows it going? Is this protein alright for me on my diet?

Its got high pro, low carbs so thought it would be ok.

If you get a min could you have a quick look. Don't want to waste my money.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171009334346?item=171009334346


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah the stronglifts 5x5 routine is what @biglbs suggested for me. How are you today ash?


Ah cool

Today I'm busy and stressed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ah cool
> 
> Today I'm busy and stressed


Stressed with work or life in general??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate hows it going? Is this protein alright for me on my diet?
> 
> Its got high pro, low carbs so thought it would be ok.
> 
> ...


Yes mate,i use it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i use it


Well thats it decided then. You all good today??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Stressed with work or life in general??


Both

Paul's got an avi, Paul's got an avi

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Both
> 
> Paul's got an avi, Paul's got an avi
> 
> Lol


Haha thats my squat rack lol. I know what you mean with stress lol your living with a pregnant woman lmao. Thats more stress than any man should have


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha thats my squat rack lol. I know what you mean with stress lol your living with a pregnant woman lmao. Thats more stress than any man should have


Fvcking that is right son


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fvcking that is right son


Hows it going mate? Day off for you today or you training arm's a bit??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MuscleFood do you have any offers for a 1st time customer?? I am looking at buying your elite whey protein and wondered what you could do for me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows it going mate? Day off for you today or you training arm's a bit??


Cardio for me today

You?????


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cardio for me today
> 
> You?????


Pull  Can't wait till 12 lol. Getting a exercise bike tomorrow for a fiver so gona be able to do better cardio then. You dong treadmill??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah buddddddy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yeah buddddddy


Do you just use treadmill? I will be mixing mine up a bit as I hate cardio lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea just treadmill mste


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Todays w/o felt alot better actually aching a bit now.

Bentover row (forward grip) - 5x5 @ 40kg

Deads - 5x5 @ 130kg

Shrugs - 5x5 @ 110kg

Reverse flys - 5x5 @ 17.5kg

Cleans - 5x5 @ 70kg

Bb curls - 5x5 @ 45kg

Hammers - 5x8 @ 17.5kg

Seemed to feel like I worked better today and definatly feel it more. Have a vid of 1 set of deads which will be up soon.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Impressive deads for one so young


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

30 sets is a lot though mate


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Pull  Can't wait till 12 lol. Getting a exercise bike tomorrow for a fiver so gona be able to do better cardio then. You dong treadmill??


Exercise bike + tv is a winning combo! im gonna get a bike next time i prep so i can watch tv while doing cardio, the time will fly! also means i can just roll out of bed and do my cardio! hah


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Impressive deads for one so young


Why thank you


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> 30 sets is a lot though mate


What do you mean mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Exercise bike + tv is a winning combo! im gonna get a bike next time i prep so i can watch tv while doing cardio, the time will fly! also means i can just roll out of bed and do my cardio! hah


Well thats my thinking aswell lol. Can't stand cardio so if I can get up and watch telly then it won't be so bad. Put a repeat of top gear on and away I go haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Intensity is key IMO

30 sets in one session?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Well thats my thinking aswell lol. Can't stand cardio so if I can get up and watch telly then it won't be so bad. Put a repeat of top gear on and away I go haha


Haha yeah pretty much, i have loads of tv series i want to watch so i would just watch an episode per cardio session, would be good because they work out about 45 mins each episode so perfect timing


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Intensity is key IMO
> 
> 30 sets in one session?


What you reckon to drop then mate? Felt ok doing it but if its wrong I will happily change it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Haha yeah pretty much, i have loads of tv series i want to watch so i would just watch an episode per cardio session, would be good because they work out about 45 mins each episode so perfect timing


Thats it lol. Gota be better than getting up at half 6/7 and taking the dog for a run lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a vid of my deads.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

With the vid I would say you need to get your ass down abit on each rep

And maybe pull the shoulder blades back a little further at the top of the lift but that's it

Just my opinion


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> With the vid I would say you need to get your ass down abit on each rep
> 
> And maybe pull the shoulder blades back a little further at the top of the lift but that's it
> 
> Just my opinion


Nice 1 mate, I will defo try it next time.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mare it's good

Google ppl 5x5


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

yea I would just pull your shoulders blades back a bit more at the top of the rep other than that its good. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> yea I would just pull your shoulders blades back a bit more at the top of the rep other than that its good. :thumb:


Nice 1 mate and @ash1981. I will definatly do that next time.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Mare it's good
> 
> Google ppl 5x5


I have had a look at a slighty different version but its only 3 diff things a day and I would end up giving up on it as I like the variety.

Its hard for me as I really enjoy training alot but want the best of both worlds lol and I know its not that easy.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@tony10 is the "powerhouse" in your location in Burton?? Sorry to bother you if not lol.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> With the vid I would say you need to get your ass down abit on each rep
> 
> And maybe pull the shoulder blades back a little further at the top of the lift but that's it
> 
> Just my opinion





boutye911 said:


> yea I would just pull your shoulders blades back a bit more at the top of the rep other than that its good. :thumb:


Yeah i agree, when you lift off the ground, drive up to the ceiling (or sky in your case) and this should help you get your shoulders back and get upright, like actually look up at the top of the rep, helps for me anyway, worth a try.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah i agree, when you lift off the ground, drive up to the ceiling (or sky in your case) and this should help you get your shoulders back and get upright, like actually look up at the top of the rep, helps for me anyway, worth a try.


I second that


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> @tony10 is the "powerhouse" in your location in Burton?? Sorry to bother you if not lol.


 @paulandabbi no mate it's in stoke.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

tony10 said:


> @paulandabbi no mate it's in stoke.


Oh sorry bout that then mate. There is one in Burton aswell.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@steve_b21 Is there any chance of delivering the item to Burton on Trent? Its only up the A38 but I don't drive. Whats your best price on it aswell??

I can't reply to classifieds as I am a new member but you can see I am genuine.

Hope to hear soon mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What you actually buying then? Drugs???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> What you actually buying then? Drugs???


I don't do drugs :whistling: haha its a multi gym but I can't get it as I don't drive and they guy really wants to sell it but seems like not to me lmao. Not many people have the room for it but my gym has plenty haha. Have a look at it in the classified section think its a York one you can let me know what you think then as I wouldn't want to waste my money lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/184496-york-multi-gym-sale-199-like-new-rrp-445-a.html

Thats the link


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks ok mate.

Personally I would opt for a home gym that was split into sections but each to there own

You trained Friday last mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Looks ok mate.
> 
> Personally I would opt for a home gym that was split into sections but each to there own
> 
> You trained Friday last mate?


Ok maybe its a good thing he doesn't want to sell to me lol. Going to look for a squat rack soon but its the same problem again as I don't drive.

I did train Friday and can't wait for tomorrow to train again. Going to change it a bit and use more wieght and less sets I think. Legs day isn't that bad as its only a few things but will be working on changing push and pull a bit to benefit me more.

Might have a few questions before wednesday lol.

Hows work?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea works ok mate

Yea squat rack is a good idea bud. You can do all the big lifts from a squat rack, try and get one that is a self spot one, so you can stop relying in your dog to get you out of trouble lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea works ok mate
> 
> Yea squat rack is a good idea bud. You can do all the big lifts from a squat rack, try and get one that is a self spot one, so you can stop relying in your dog to get you out of trouble lol


Lmao he is my training buddy. Always gets in the way though. I nearly knocked him out with my curling bar by accident lol.

The prices are unreal for decent stuff, might see if someone can make me one. Maybe asking at the local college if they have a welding course. Would be a good bit of coursework for someone that way and I get my squat rack dirt cheap.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Like your thinking buddy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck with this mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck with this mate


Nice 1 mate. Going to be a long road but I am happy to trek through!!

Cheers


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So......training was $HIT!!!!!!!

Felt like poo while training today, not happy at all.

Lunges 3x10

Calf raises 3x10

Stiff leg deads 3x10 @ 60kg

Squats 1x5 @ 80kg, 1x5 @ 90kg and 3x5 @ 100kg

Have a couple of vids I will upload later.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Milky can I ask a quick question please mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> @Milky can I ask a quick question please mate.


Fire away :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well thats it decided then. You all good today??


Hi mate ,you got a crackin ar5e and legs!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fire away :thumbup1:


Aup and thanks for taking the time to reply. I am unable to sub to peoples thread as the drop down doesn't show up it looks like it goes behind the thread. My notifications seem to drop behind the blue bar at the top aswell. Is there anything I or you can do??

Thanks again.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate ,you got a crackin ar5e and legs!


Its them squats you got me doing hahahaha. Its my wife really, thought I would show her off lol.

How you been big man? You been away or something?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup and thanks for taking the time to reply. I am unable to sub to peoples thread as the drop down doesn't show up it looks like it goes behind the thread. My notifications seem to drop behind the blue bar at the top aswell. Is there anything I or you can do??
> 
> Thanks again.


Do you mean in your settings page ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Do you mean in your settings page ?


Sorry I can't word it right lol. At the top of the page where notifications are, likes, post quotes and that when I click on it it seems to go behind them blue bar just below it. And when I try to sub someones thread in the thread tools the drop down goes behind the thread so I can't clcik on anything as I can't see it????

Hopefully explained that a bit better


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right so you click on thread tools and it disappears so you cant subscribe you mean ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Right so you click on thread tools and it disappears so you cant subscribe you mean ?


Yeah thats it. I can just see the top of the drop down but can't see any of the contents.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

does it not go upwards mate if you have the page right up ?

I am a bit lost TBH :confused1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> does it not go upwards mate if you have the page right up ?
> 
> I am a bit lost TBH :confused1:


No it goes down. I don't have problems with most of it as I can check most of it through settings and profile but I can't sub to others.

Don't worry about it mate it isn't the end of the world will just have to try and keep up  . Thanks for your time and sorry to bother you.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> No it goes down. I don't have problems with most of it as I can check most of it through settings and profile but I can't sub to others.
> 
> Don't worry about it mate it isn't the end of the world will just have to try and keep up  . Thanks for your time and sorry to bother you.


Just sorry l cant help mate, you have baffled me :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its them squats you got me doing hahahaha. Its my wife really, thought I would show her off lol.
> 
> How you been big man? You been away or something?


Yes mate been away in our caravan,though i think i could get loked up lookin at your wifes legs and bum too,you're a lucky fella!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate been away in our caravan,though i think i could get loked up lookin at your wifes legs and bum too,you're a lucky fella!


Did you have a good time mate? Where did you go?

Yeah I am a very lucky man she is beautiful and she keeps me down to earth and out of trouble. If it wasn't for her I would be doing a serious sentence I reckon. Married her when I was 21 and she was 17 and been together since 2007. Not bad for todays younger lot ey.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Just sorry l cant help mate, you have baffled me :confused1:


Don't know what happened but its started to go up now???? Not been able to sub for days and now I ask you and its sorted lol.

Cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Did you have a good time mate? Where did you go?
> 
> Yeah I am a very lucky man she is beautiful and she keeps me down to earth and out of trouble. If it wasn't for her I would be doing a serious sentence I reckon. Married her when I was 21 and she was 17 and been together since 2007. Not bad for todays younger lot ey.


It is sighted in Kent near Brands Hatch.

I married my mrs in 1997 we met in 1996,same here,i was a very naughty fooker too.pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It is sighted in Kent near Brands Hatch.
> 
> I married my mrs in 1997 we met in 1996,same here,i was a very naughty fooker too.pmsl


My wife was only 5 when you met your wife lol. Yeah I was naughty too but my wife sorted me out and keeps me in check haha. Plus having 3 kids I don't fancy going jail again. When you starting you 3 week cycle??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> My wife was only 5 when you met your wife lol. Yeah I was naughty too but my wife sorted me out and keeps me in check haha. Plus having 3 kids I don't fancy going jail again. When you starting you 3 week cycle??


In about an hour!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> In about an hour!!


Oh right, no time like the present lol. I would ask what your running but your answer would mean nothing to me as I ain't got a clue lmao!!!

You doing any pics before and after??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the vid.

100kg x 5


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Here is the vid.
> 
> 100kg x 5


Nice form buddy,reps given


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right, no time like the present lol. I would ask what your running but your answer would mean nothing to me as I ain't got a clue lmao!!!
> 
> You doing any pics before and after??


I am not a one for pics all the time,i will put some up at end,i feel flabby at the mo as Easter glutony has just been!!!!

My gear use is prob lowest on the board,strength near highest and weight too much pmsl....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nice form buddy,reps given


Nice 1 for the reps bigs. It felt very easy to do the 100kg did it for 3 sets of 5! I am just not rushing in as I don't want to get injured or ruin my form.

Going to take it nice and steady and just try and up it 10kg a week till I start to feel it more then I will drop to upping it 5kg a week.

I will catch you before you know it hahaha.......only jokin lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I am not a one for pics all the time,i will put some up at end,i feel flabby at the mo as Easter glutony has just been!!!!
> 
> My gear use is prob lowest on the board,strength near highest and weight too much pmsl....


Lol I know what you mean. I was a bit naughty over the weekend and I think thats what affected my training yesterday. Every set I did I was shivering after covered in a cold sweat. Still did it though haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol I know what you mean. I was a bit naughty over the weekend and I think thats what affected my training yesterday. Every set I did I was shivering after covered in a cold sweat. Still did it though haha


Mate i cannot help thinking about naughty with your avi......you cannot do this to me...... :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate i cannot help thinking about naughty with your avi......you cannot do this to me...... :lol:


Haha, I changed it as I started a thread about things my wife sells (adult items) and people wanted to see my wife so I showed them  Got told off though by 1 bloke who basically called my wife a whore and me her pimp lol. If he wasn't a gold member with loads of likes I would of though he was a troll lmao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I changed it as I started a thread about things my wife sells (adult items) and people wanted to see my wife so I showed them  Got told off though by 1 bloke who basically called my wife a whore and me her pimp lol. If he wasn't a gold member with loads of likes I would of though he was a troll lmao


Oh no,now i am completely fooked!!!

Adult items too,thanks bro,thanks a lot......negged!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Here is the vid.
> 
> 100kg x 5


Lol @ your 'squat rack'


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

...and my great grandad wants his slippers back :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Oh no,now i am completely fooked!!!
> 
> Adult items too,thanks bro,thanks a lot......negged!


NOOOOOOOO!!! Don't neg me lmao you only just repped me hahahaha. I will stop teasing you know then lmao.

You won't be able to concentrate allday now lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> ...and my great grandad wants his slippers back :whistling:


Lol they are comfy!!!! I use them as I would prefer to be barefoot but train outside and they have really thin soles so its kind of the same lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Lol @ your 'squat rack'


Its the best squat rack ever lol. The local council give it me hahahahaha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> ...and my great grandad wants his slippers back :whistling:


And Denis Rodman wants his shorts back


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Lol @ your 'squat rack'


I want to know whenthe garden is going to get a tidy,mind you Mrs/garden=no contest imo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> And Denis Rodman wants his shorts back


Why is everyone picking on my workout gear lmao. I have had them shorts since I was 17 lol bought them the day I moved to tenerife on my 17th birthday.

Hows it going mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I want to know whenthe garden is going to get a tidy,mind you Mrs/garden=no contest imo


I need to get to the tip lol. Can never be ****d with it when I can be staring at my Mrs allday hahaha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I need to get to the tip lol. Can never be ****d with it when I can be staring at my Mrs allday hahaha.


C U N T !!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> C U N T !!!!!


Hahahaha!!! Anyway will change the subject for you so you don't get to naughty lmao.

How much you aiming to lose with this cycle??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hahahaha!!! Anyway will change the subject for you so you don't get to naughty lmao.
> 
> How much you aiming to lose with this cycle??


I will monitor weight but it realy has no bearing on the morror,in fact i may gain a bit,however i intend a further recomp,ie more fat into energy to build more mass,3500cals per lb of fat so if i could use 5 or 6 lbs and use that energy for muscle growth by adding protein and relevent minerals etc Bob is your Mothers Brother!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I will monitor weight but it realy has no bearing on the morror,in fact i may gain a bit,however i intend a further recomp,ie more fat into energy to build more mass,3500cals per lb of fat so if i could use 5 or 6 lbs and use that energy for muscle growth by adding protein and relevent minerals etc Bob is your Mothers Brother!


Good stuff then, well I hope you achieve what you want and I am sure you will!! Is the 3500cals per lbs how many need burning to lose a lbs??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Why is everyone picking on my workout gear lmao. I have had them shorts since I was 17 lol bought them the day I moved to tenerife on my 17th birthday.
> 
> Hows it going mate?


Yea good mate. Dnp taking hold now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate. Dnp taking hold now


I imagine thats a good thing lol. I haven't got a clue about it if im honest 

trying to learn as much as I can but there is so much and so many people argue that 1 thing is better than another so its :confused1:

what is dnp??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Good stuff then, well I hope you achieve what you want and I am sure you will!! Is the 3500cals per lbs how many need burning to lose a lbs??


It is the calorific(stored energy value off..)a pound of blubber


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It is the calorific(stored energy value off..)a pound of blubber


oh right thats good to know then. Will bear that in mind in the future.

Yo got any training planned for today or you resting you arm??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> oh right thats good to know then. Will bear that in mind in the future.
> 
> Yo got any training planned for today or you resting you arm??


Legs planned


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I imagine thats a good thing lol. I haven't got a clue about it if im honest
> 
> trying to learn as much as I can but there is so much and so many people argue that 1 thing is better than another so its :confused1:
> 
> what is dnp??


It's a poison mate, increases your metabolic rate by 50% iirc

It's also used as industrial dye


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> It's a poison mate, increases your metabolic rate by 50% iirc
> 
> It's also used as industrial dye


I am very anti the stuff,it defeats all that is good about training imo,but it is obviously personal choice,all i know is there is a growing list of guys and gals dead from it,used correctly it is normaly ok though.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup @MF88 I can't reply to classifieds yets but wondered what your best price is on the Ipad? Also is payment by Paypal all good?? I don't like making offers as I always seem to insult the seller lmao.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Personally l did push, legs, pull, mate but l am an old man and it takes me a long time to heal...


Hey i noticed when i trained naturally if i did the same muscle group twice per week i didn't recover and progress stopped, including strength, now though i just started training everything every 5 days instead of 7days and i'm struggling to find a decent split, i mean iv'e tried shoulders with chest and tris and i haven't got enough left to give it 100% after iv'e done chest, so changed it up, moved things around but can't find the right balance, i will continue training legs once a week because i'm a tree surgeon and standing on spikes up a tree takes it out of my legs and i can't be dealing with more regular sessions..any help is really appreciated


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Here is the vid.
> 
> 100kg x 5


that is how u squat none of the half ass quarter range of motion ****e lol nice...and very inventive btw


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> that is how u squat none of the half ass quarter range of motion ****e lol nice...and very inventive btw


Haha nice 1 mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So my push session for today is as follows.......

Bench - [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (wanted to stay on 85kg but my spotter didn't show today!!!!)

Shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (thats 20kg more than last week!!!!)

Flys - [email protected]

D/B front raises - 2x10 and 1xfail @ 12.5kg

D/B side raises - 2x10 and 1xfail @12.5kg

Close grip bench - 3x8 @ 55kg (10kg more than last week!!!!)

D/B overheads - 3x10 @ 25kg

Was to knackered to get the tricep kickbacks out.

Overall I felt it was a good session. Gutted that my spotter didn't show as wanted to get higher on the bench but hey ho!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pic was on 17/3

 Pic was today 03/4

Back was more pumped today but seems to have grown nicely so far.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> So my push session for today is as follows.......
> 
> Bench - [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (wanted to stay on 85kg but my spotter didn't show today!!!!)
> 
> ...


Good work mate but seriously two points, 1 drop the kickbacks and 2 take some doggy treats out, spot problem solved


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 116261
> Pic was on 17/3
> 
> View attachment 116262
> ...


Traps have def grown there fella


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Good work mate but seriously two points, 1 drop the kickbacks and 2 take some doggy treats out, spot problem solved


Haha definatly going to look for a bench with the self spotter thing now the dog just can't cut it anymore or my bro in law!!

I was hoping someone would say drop the kickbacks lol. I can't stand them.

I thought my traps looked better aswell if I am honest. Pic was taken not long after training but they do seem better. Feel good to say its only been 3 weeks!!

Does it look a bit less intense today or am I still over working??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha definatly going to look for a bench with the self spotter thing now the dog just can't cut it anymore or my bro in law!!
> 
> I was hoping someone would say drop the kickbacks lol. I can't stand them.
> 
> ...


Lol look good mate

I'd drop the front raises and the overheads

All IMO of course


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol look good mate
> 
> I'd drop the front raises and the overheads
> 
> All IMO of course


Your telling me to drop the ones I like the least lol good man.

Do you think to up the weight on some of the others and do a 5x5 on them all from now on??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Your telling me to drop the ones I like the least lol good man.
> 
> Do you think to up the weight on some of the others and do a 5x5 on them all from now on??


 @Mingster is very knowledgeable and he says go 5x5 until you stall,then 3x5 until stall then 1x5 until stall, do a delaod the back to 5x5 starting at 80% top weight and build back up

Makes sense to me, that's how I will be trying after hols mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> @Mingster is very knowledgeable and he says go 5x5 until you stall,then 3x5 until stall then 1x5 until stall, do a delaod the back to 5x5 starting at 80% top weight and build back up
> 
> Makes sense to me, that's how I will be trying after hols mate


Sounds good to me. Should be lifting some big weights by the time I stall hopefully anyway lol. By deload is that take sometime off or just lower the weights?

Nice 1 for all the help mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lower the weight for a week or even take out some sets for a week


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lower the weight for a week or even take out some sets for a week


Oh that sounds good then. I am taking a week off end of may as going on holiday with the family and didn't want another 1 inbetween now and then so just lower weight is good. Still might take my eze bar and some weights on holiday though or improvise will im there. I am quite good at that lmao


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh that sounds good then. I am taking a week off end of may as going on holiday with the family and didn't want another 1 inbetween now and then so just lower weight is good. Still might take my eze bar and some weights on holiday though or improvise will im there. I am quite good at that lmao


Yea like me in Cyprus, was benching suitcases and row all manner of garden ornaments


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea like me in Cyprus, was benching suitcases and row all manner of garden ornaments


I was thinking about using my wife and kids as the weights and benching them haha, fvck it I will bench the dog aswell lmao. Only staying in England so weights are a problem just chuck them in my mother in laws car and I am away.

You go abroad every year?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I was thinking about using my wife and kids as the weights and benching them haha, fvck it I will bench the dog aswell lmao. Only staying in England so weights are a problem just chuck them in my mother in laws car and I am away.
> 
> You go abroad every year?


With mrs yea, but wasn't until i met her

Ayia napa this year for a wedding, she's gonna be a bridesmaid

She's having 3 bridesmaids and two of them are gonna be ready to drop lol

I will be drunk in the sun


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The just finished very sore pic


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> @Mingster is very knowledgeable and he says go 5x5 until you stall,then 3x5 until stall then 1x5 until stall, do a delaod the back to 5x5 starting at 80% top weight and build back up
> 
> Makes sense to me, that's how I will be trying after hols mate


Everybody needs a deload from time to time. It is impossible to keep adding weight to lifts continually, just as it is impossible to keep going faster every time you run.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Everybody needs a deload from time to time. It is impossible to keep adding weight to lifts continually, just as it is impossible to keep going faster every time you run.


Cheers mate, so is @ash1981 telling me right then lol. Do I go for 5x5, 3x5 then 1x5 and then a deload??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> View attachment 116273
> 
> 
> The just finished very sore pic


Looks good mate. Couldn't have one there I am a girl when it comes to it lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate, so is @ash1981 telling me right then lol. Do I go for 5x5, 3x5 then 1x5 and then a deload??


It's what I would do. It is a logical and practical progression. It all depends on how you feel. If 5x5 or 3x5 feels too much there's nothing stopping you going straight to 1x5. It all depends on what works for you. Time and experience will tell you this


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's what I would do. It is a logical and practical progression. It all depends on how you feel. If 5x5 or 3x5 feels too much there's nothing stopping you going straight to 1x5. It all depends on what works for you. Time and experience will tell you this


Thanks for the help mate. I love the 5x5 so will stick with it for a bit and see how I get on.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Looks good mate. Couldn't have one there I am a girl when it comes to it lol.


Yea i wish i hadnt now lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea i wish i hadnt now lol


I bet it stings like a fooker lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea it's horrible

God knows what she's gonna say when she sees it

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 116261
Pic was on 17/3

View attachment 116262
Pic was today 03/4

@biglbs thought I would show the the growth on my back after only 3 weeks! What you reckon??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 116261
> Pic was on 17/3
> 
> View attachment 116262
> ...


I cannot see a hump anywhere mate:confused1:

Back looks wider though!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I cannot see a hump anywhere mate:confused1:
> 
> Back looks wider though!


You blind??? Lol only joking mate, the traps are defo growing and it does feel alot wider. Well happy with the result so far but going to be alot better in a few weeks I reckon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You blind??? Lol only joking mate, the traps are defo growing and it does feel alot wider. Well happy with the result so far but going to be alot better in a few weeks I reckon.


Keep it going


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Keep it going


I will do mate, I won't waste the time a few people have put in to helping me with a programme and diet etc. Want to show my appreciation for the time spent teaching me etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I will do mate, I won't waste the time a few people have put in to helping me with a programme and diet etc. Want to show my appreciation for the time spent teaching me etc.


Good man,nice to see


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good man,nice to see


Cheers mate, will be as big as you in a few years


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Your back has def grew. I like they way you listen to advice amd apply it to your training and diet. So many people do their own thing and ignore advice. Glad its going well mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Your back has def grew. I like they way you listen to advice amd apply it to your training and diet. So many people do their own thing and ignore advice. Glad its going well mate.


Cheers mate, I will always listen and apply where possible. People are here on my journal to help me and I hope will give me the best advice they know so in return I listen and learn from it. Hows it going with you mate?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate, I will always listen and apply where possible. People are here on my journal to help me and I hope will give me the best advice they know so in return I listen and learn from it. Hows it going with you mate?


Not going too bad finally over the flu so back at training. Thank god. Got legs tonight so should be fun.lol. but if i want to compete again have no excuses. Loving your avi pic again mate.lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Not going too bad finally over the flu so back at training. Thank god. Got legs tonight so should be fun.lol. but if i want to compete again have no excuses. Loving your avi pic again mate.lol.


Haha bet you can't wait to do legs. Glad you like the avi  Who is it in yours?? you?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha bet you can't wait to do legs. Glad you like the avi  Who is it in yours?? you?


Oh really excited.lol. aye maye was me a few years ago. Was took about 3 days after the comp so was starting to cover up again. Went and got a photoshoot done as the gym owner wanted to put them up in gym. Those were the days.lol.

Hows ypur diet going?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Oh really excited.lol. aye maye was me a few years ago. Was took about 3 days after the comp so was starting to cover up again. Went and got a photoshoot done as the gym owner wanted to put them up in gym. Those were the days.lol.
> 
> Hows ypur diet going?


How old are you? You either started young or are bloody lucky and have good genetics lol.

Diet isn't to bad, not being dead strict on it at the min as its a bit crazy at home lol. Starting fully strict from Monday and going to try my hardest to stick to it. I find the training easy to stick to but the diet is another story lol.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> How old are you? You either started young or are bloody lucky and have good genetics lol.
> 
> Diet isn't to bad, not being dead strict on it at the min as its a bit crazy at home lol. Starting fully strict from Monday and going to try my hardest to stick to it. I find the training easy to stick to but the diet is another story lol.


Am 27 first comp i did was at 18.lol. dnt know about genetics was always really skinny then drank 8 litres of milk a day and alot of food to bulk.lol. yea the diet is always tricky. I love training but the diet can get boring. Ive been doing it so long am used to it now but never did like it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Am 27 first comp i did was at 18.lol. dnt know about genetics was always really skinny then drank 8 litres of milk a day and alot of food to bulk.lol. yea the diet is always tricky. I love training but the diet can get boring. Ive been doing it so long am used to it now but never did like it.


I think thats why I find it boring because I don't need to bulk lol. I have to eat the boring stuff now to recomp 

How old was you when you started training then? What got you in to it??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate, will be as big as you in a few years


You know,i realy don't feel big until i try and climb loads of stairs!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You know,i realy don't feel big until i try and climb loads of stairs!


Lol thats because your used to your size. Your 6ft5 aren't you? Thats bigger than average never mind the sheer size of you aswell. I would imagine you stand out from the crowd haha. You training today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@kingdale do you have a referral code for bulkpowders or am I wrong in thinking it was you who recommened them lol.

If it is you do you have any discount codes aswell? If it isn't then please accept my apologises


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> @kingdale do you have a referral code for bulkpowders or am I wrong in thinking it was you who recommened them lol.
> 
> If it is you do you have any discount codes aswell? If it isn't then please accept my apologises


yeah it was me ill get it now


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

DK46850 is the code. Delivery has always being good for me. should give you a fiver off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol thats because your used to your size. Your 6ft5 aren't you? Thats bigger than average never mind the sheer size of you aswell. I would imagine you stand out from the crowd haha. You training today?


Not today,no energy as no carbs at all for 40hrs so far,only 3 protein shakes and a bit roast lamb with 1 toast(keep me burning fat)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> DK46850 is the code. Delivery has always being good for me. should give you a fiver off


Nice one for that mate. Do I put it in when registering or at checkout?? Cheers for your time mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one for that mate. Do I put it in when registering or at checkout?? Cheers for your time mate.


I am not sure i opened my account before they did referrals i think. Try doing it both just to be safe. Did you decide what you are going to get?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not today,no energy as no carbs at all for 40hrs so far,only 3 protein shakes and a bit roast lamb with 1 toast(keep me burning fat)


Going to sound thick here but how come you not eating carbs? Does it help with you blood problems??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I am not sure i opened my account before they did referrals i think. Try doing it both just to be safe. Did you decide what you are going to get?


I am going with the 5kg unflavoured protein and going to get some creatine while im there. Money is tight at the min and the protein will be enough for about 7/8 weeks so will give me time to get the money for flavoured as I would prefer that. You use the unflavoured aswell don't you?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I am going with the 5kg unflavoured protein and going to get some creatine while im there. Money is tight at the min and the protein will be enough for about 7/8 weeks so will give me time to get the money for flavoured as I would prefer that. You use the unflavoured aswell don't you?


yeah with oats and water. You get used to it eventually doesnt even taste bad to me anymore.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Going to sound thick here but how come you not eating carbs? Does it help with you blood problems??


Never silly to ask mate

Just clearing out body,using Dandelion root as well with Vitc and loads of water,like a mini detox

Should look leaner tomorrow and will defo have dropped fat as carbs where high for Eastermeaning metabolism will be high,hence little bit of toast/lamb-4 oz to trick it into thinking more are coming and they aint!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> yeah with oats and water. You get used to it eventually doesnt even taste bad to me anymore.


Agreed,you can put things in that taste nice too then,Banana and peanut butter is my fav.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Never silly to ask mate
> 
> Just clearing out body,using Dandelion root as well with Vitc and loads of water,like a mini detox
> 
> Should look leaner tomorrow and will defo have dropped fat as carbs where high for Eastermeaning metabolism will be high,hence little bit of toast/lamb-4 oz to trick it into thinking more are coming and they aint!


Oh I get it know. Your body is thinking your eating when you aren't really so instead its eating its stores. Good to know that is. I could never do it and it must take some serious will power and determination to go without food like that. If I could rep you I would lol.

When will you start eating again properly?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Agreed,you can put things in that taste nice too then,Banana and peanut butter is my fav.


yeah im just too lazy to wash a blender 3 times a day. My aim is to spend as little time cooking and washing up as possible even if it means a boring diet.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> yeah with oats and water. You get used to it eventually doesnt even taste bad to me anymore.


Nice 1 mate I will try a few different things out and get it to where I like it. Not to fussed about it really as I just neck it back anyway. I only drink it for its values not because I like it.

Thanks again


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Agreed,you can put things in that taste nice too then,Banana and peanut butter is my fav.


I will try a few different combo's see what I like best. Like I said to kingdale it is more for the values not the taste that I am after.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh I get it know. Your body is thinking your eating when you aren't really so instead its eating its stores. Good to know that is. I could never do it and it must take some serious will power and determination to go without food like that. If I could rep you I would lol.
> 
> When will you start eating again properly?


Not sure i may just eat meat and protein/fats for a while,though i doubt it as like you food i feel is Yummy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> yeah im just too lazy to wash a blender 3 times a day. My aim is to spend as little time cooking and washing up as possible even if it means a boring diet.


MINIMUM EFFORT,FOR MAXIMUM REWARD,love it,kind of fusion cooking at it's pinickle!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not sure i may just eat meat and protein/fats for a while,though i doubt it as like you food i feel is Yummy!


Will the fats give you the energy to train or will you just use some carbs but small amounts to give you the boost??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Will the fats give you the energy to train or will you just use some carbs but small amounts to give you the boost??


I prolly won't last mate,but just cooking a fillet of pork,all mine


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I prolly won't last mate,but just cooking a fillet of pork,all mine


Atleast your honest 

I just had some southern friend chicken so been a bit naughty. Not looking at entering any BB shows in the next few weeks so I will try and enjoy a bit of food till Monday when I want to be strict on my diet as mrs is starting 1 aswell.

Any marinade on the pork??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Atleast your honest
> 
> I just had some southern friend chicken so been a bit naughty. Not looking at entering any BB shows in the next few weeks so I will try and enjoy a bit of food till Monday when I want to be strict on my diet as mrs is starting 1 aswell.
> 
> Any marinade on the pork??


See my journal for menu pmsl

Yes diet in the week strict but kick back on sat eve and Sun is my ruleDo you like my new cooker?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

biglbs said:


> See my journal for menu pmsl
> 
> Yes diet in the week strict but kick back on sat eve and Sun is my rule
> View attachment 116384
> Do you like my new cooker?


haha now that is inventive. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> haha now that is inventive. :thumb:




Some other inventions


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 116395
> View attachment 116396
> 
> 
> Some other inventions


The mad thing is I actually use my drill with a whisk in it when my battery powered whisk needs charging lmao.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 116395
> View attachment 116396
> 
> 
> Some other inventions


 :lol: you could make a fortune mate!! you have a real gift there!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha that the only thing about all this is the constant food making

It would be better if I had instruments like that though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pull today.

Went lower weights but didn't use gloves or straps as trying to get my grip strong on its own.

Reverse flys - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Deads - 5x5 - [email protected] 100kg, [email protected] 105kg, [email protected] 110kg and [email protected] 115kg

Shrugs - 5x5 @ 80kg

Bent over row forward grip - 5x5 @ 45kg

Cleans - 5x5 @ 70kg

Hammers - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Curls - 5x5 @ 35kg

Felt ok today with the lower weights I was able to nail form. Back is feeling very nice indeed!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reps @Davey666 not sure you ment to send them me but I can't send them back lol. Thanks again


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks for the reps @Davey666 not sure you ment to send them me but I can't send them back lol. Thanks again


 :lol:

I repped a few so I could rep @biglbs  But I have been reading in here too and you deserved em


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I repped a few so I could rep @biglbs  But I have been reading in here too and you deserved em


Thanks alot then mate and thanks alot for taking the time to read my journal.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@kingdale just letting you know I have ordered from Bulkpowders and wanted to say thanks for the code. Saved me a fiver so well happy. Thanks again.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> @kingdale just letting you know I have ordered from Bulkpowders and wanted to say thanks for the code. Saved me a fiver so well happy. Thanks again.


No problem. cheers, I should get a fiver off my next order also. You are much better buying everything separate from bulk suppliers unless you have cash to burn.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> No problem. cheers, I should get a fiver off my next order also. You are much better buying everything separate from bulk suppliers unless you have cash to burn.


I don't have money to burn and I am always looking for that bargain. Thanks again.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How we doing in here fella???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> How we doing in here fella???


Aup mate, yeah all good thanks. Trained yesterday which was all good. Lower back aching but thats all good.

Hows it going with you? The tattoo sore?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah all good thanks. Trained yesterday which was all good. Lower back aching but thats all good.
> 
> Hows it going with you? The tattoo sore?


Yea very sore mate, must be where it is on my body

You posted your training?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea very sore mate, must be where it is on my body
> 
> You posted your training?


Just copied and paste it for you mate. It was on the other page I think lol.

Pull today.

Went lower weights but didn't use gloves or straps as trying to get my grip strong on its own.

Reverse flys - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Deads - 5x5 - [email protected] 100kg, [email protected] 105kg, [email protected] 110kg and [email protected] 115kg

Shrugs - 5x5 @ 80kg

Bent over row forward grip - 5x5 @ 45kg

Cleans - 5x5 @ 70kg

Hammers - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Curls - 5x5 @ 35kg

Felt ok today with the lower weights I was able to nail form. Back is feeling very nice indeed!!!

Yeah I imagine that the place you had done would be very sore. I always think about where to get a tattoo and pinch that place really hard if it hurts I ain't getting it lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good work though mate

My friend who I used to train with is back down the gym

Just wondering what way to go wither with his split or carry on with my ppl

End of the day my main objective is to preserve tissue


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Good work though mate
> 
> My friend who I used to train with is back down the gym
> 
> ...


TBH mate I wouldn't know but feel that PPL benefits me alot more than doing any other kind of split. It depends what his split is like though really. Are you getting better results from yours than he is from his?? I suppose that could help you decide.

I now feel that doing PPL on a 5x5 rep range is making me stronger and then I will look at getting the definition once I have good weights under my belt but your goals are different to me so maybe a different split would get you to your goals quicker as you want to be in shape asap.

The 5x5 routine is designed to build a base for everything I think and if you feel you already have the base maybe change the routine to a 3x8-10 rep range and go more for the look rather than the strength.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> TBH mate I wouldn't know but feel that PPL benefits me alot more than doing any other kind of split. It depends what his split is like though really. Are you getting better results from yours than he is from his?? I suppose that could help you decide.
> 
> I now feel that doing PPL on a 5x5 rep range is making me stronger and then I will look at getting the definition once I have good weights under my belt but your goals are different to me so maybe a different split would get you to your goals quicker as you want to be in shape asap.
> 
> The 5x5 routine is designed to build a base for everything I think and if you feel you already have the base maybe change the routine to a 3x8-10 rep range and go more for the look rather than the strength.


Lol

I wish I had the base


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> I wish I had the base


Then I would say stay on the PPL and get the base 1st then look at it again in a few months. You want the good strength to lift the decent weights on the isulation and that really. Thats my aim anyway once I get the good lifts under my belt I am going for the look then and once I have the look going back to the strength to get even stronger and then doing a cycle lol.

I would say PPL will benefit your more atm but I don't know alot really just what I feel is right.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm trying to get lean for Hols on 9 weeks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> TBH mate I wouldn't know but feel that PPL benefits me alot more than doing any other kind of split. It depends what his split is like though really. Are you getting better results from yours than he is from his?? I suppose that could help you decide.
> 
> I now feel that doing PPL on a 5x5 rep range is making me stronger and then I will look at getting the definition once I have good weights under my belt but your goals are different to me so maybe a different split would get you to your goals quicker as you want to be in shape asap.
> 
> The 5x5 routine is designed to build a base for everything I think and if you feel you already have the base maybe change the routine to a 3x8-10 rep range and go more for the look rather than the strength.


You know what i may go back on this myself soon,it is a great system,though i like my reps too...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You know what i may go back on this myself soon,it is a great system,though i like my reps too...


I found it strange doing it at 1st, I had always done 3x10 and when I started on 5x5 I thought it couldn't be possible but I feel it is now I just need to get my weights right to fully benefit from it.

I will adapt higher reps probably Jan time so I have 8 months to get plenty of strength and then go for the look a bit more then.

Does that sound like it would work big man? If not what would? Is their a way of getting both or am I right in building the base 1st?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I found it strange doing it at 1st, I had always done 3x10 and when I started on 5x5 I thought it couldn't be possible but I feel it is now I just need to get my weights right to fully benefit from it.
> 
> I will adapt higher reps probably Jan time so I have 8 months to get plenty of strength and then go for the look a bit more then.
> 
> Does that sound like it would work big man? If not what would? Is their a way of getting both or am I right in building the base 1st?


No ,as i said to you in the begining get your foundations down first,it is important in long run mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I'm trying to get lean for Hols on 9 weeks mate


Maybe a change is whats need then. Shock the body a bit?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Maybe a change is whats need then. Shock the body a bit?


Yea I'm having a look round fella today


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I'm having a look round fella today


Good man, let me know how you get on!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

There's a sh1t load out there lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> There's a sh1t load out there lol


Did you get anything sorted mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Not training today as I haven't got the time 

Its my wifes birthday and I am waiting for a delivery then family coming round later so can't fit it in.

Will try and get it in tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Did you get anything sorted mate?


Thinking gonna stick with ppl but change up a few things. Take out deads, bench and squats to try and clear up some injurys.

Then after Hols compounds all the wY


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Thinking gonna stick with ppl but change up a few things. Take out deads, bench and squats to try and clear up some injurys.
> 
> Then after Hols compounds all the wY


Oh right what you planning on putting in instead or haven't you thought about that yet?

Be good to get the injuries out the way and then get back on building a base after your hols so you can get some serious building done!!

How you feeling today now your off the DNP?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Better off dnp mate

I'm just gonna do more volume bud, with the lifts I'm currently using


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Not training today as I haven't got the time
> 
> Its my wifes birthday and I am waiting for a delivery then family coming round later so can't fit it in.
> 
> Will try and get it in tomorrow if I can.


New avi!pmsl

I have a present for Abbi,how do i give it to her

Wish her a happy birthday buddy,but don't drink too much..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> New avi!pmsl
> 
> I have a present for Abbi,how do i give it to her
> 
> Wish her a happy birthday buddy,but don't drink too much..


Haha you love the avi dont you lmao.

I won't ask how you would like to give her the present lol courier is probably the best bet hahaha

She said thanks and we won't drink to much, she starts her diet tomorrow so we have some steak tonight.

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Better off dnp mate
> 
> I'm just gonna do more volume bud, with the lifts I'm currently using


Sounds good then mate. Glad your feeling better now, from what you said I won't ever be touching it lol.

You trained today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha you love the avi dont you lmao.
> 
> I won't ask how you would like to give her the present lol courier is probably the best bet hahaha
> 
> ...


Feel good mate,but tired out....steak nis good diet food too......xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Better off dnp mate
> 
> I'm just gonna do more volume bud, with the lifts I'm currently using


As i pointed out it is one thing i would never do either,glad your off it mate,your goals will come,all in good time..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds good then mate. Glad your feeling better now, from what you said I won't ever be touching it lol.
> 
> You trained today?


No I'm not going it again

No just cardio this am, and I actually got through it 

You train?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> .
> 
> Went lower weights but didn't use gloves or straps as trying to get my grip strong on its own.
> 
> .


Good choice mate so many people rely on them and end up with poor grip.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> As i pointed out it is one thing i would never do either,glad your off it mate,your goals will come,all in good time..


Yea your right mate, I just get greedy and impatient bud


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea your right mate, I just get greedy and impatient bud


It is human nature,what makes us push past out boundries mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@steve_b21 get intouch with me please mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Good choice mate so many people rely on them and end up with poor grip.


I thought it was better to start doing it sooner rather than later. I didn't want to end up deadlifting 200kg with straps and not being able anything near it without them. Wouldn't be much of a strongman would I really.

Got a couple of questions if you have a min.

Cheers mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I thought it was better to start doing it sooner rather than later. I didn't want to end up deadlifting 200kg with straps and not being able anything near it without them. Wouldn't be much of a strongman would I really.
> 
> Got a couple of questions if you have a min.
> 
> Cheers mate.


yeah go for it mate. I have never used straps and dont plan on until i start competing.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> yeah go for it mate. I have never used straps and dont plan on until i start competing.


How much milk do you use for your protein and how much water with creatine aswell. There is no instructions on the packets.

Also when do you take creatine? I have always done it post w/o but now see alot of people sayin pre w/o and wondered what your opinion was if you take it that is 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> How much milk do you use for your protein and how much water with creatine aswell. There is no instructions on the packets.
> 
> Also when do you take creatine? I have always done it post w/o but now see alot of people sayin pre w/o and wondered what your opinion was if you take it that is
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I use about 400ml water, 120g unblended oats and few spoons of protein and leave it to soak for 10 mins. I drink milk separately i find unblended oats just stick together at the bottom in milk. I dont use creatine it just makes me wee all the time. When i did try it though i did about 5g on a morning and 5g after training.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll see some changes.

Just gotta keep dedicated to the diet/training.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I always thought taking creatine post work out with a sugary drink was best but i am not sure how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I use about 400ml water, 120g unblended oats and few spoons of protein and leave it to soak for 10 mins. I drink milk separately i find unblended oats just stick together at the bottom in milk. I dont use creatine it just makes me wee all the time. When i did try it though i did about 5g on a morning and 5g after training.


Ok cheers mate. I did that this morning aswell soak it in a couple of weetabix.

Thanks for your time


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

vsideboy said:


> Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll see some changes.
> 
> Just gotta keep dedicated to the diet/training.


Nice one mate. I will definatly be dedicated

Cheers for the comment.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I always thought taking creatine post work out with a sugary drink was best but i am not sure how much of a difference it makes.


I was told by a respected member on test muscle forum to sip it intra...

Who knows


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Scary squat stands, if them wheelie bins move, it's good night Vienna lol, it reminds me of how me and my brother trained back in the day, keep it up mate, there is no doubt you will get there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Scary squat stands, if them wheelie bins move, it's good night Vienna lol, it reminds me of how me and my brother trained back in the day, keep it up mate, there is no doubt you will get there


Thanks mate, I am hopefully getting a better squat rack soon but it is how I like to train anyway. I won't go spending money on things I can make at home lol.

Thanks alot for the comment.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have a power cage in bits in my shed, i'm hoping to rebuild it when we move in two weeks, the wife was always moaning that she could see it from the kitchen window when she was washing up (hope thats not sexist) lol, me and my brother used to train in his back garden in a brick built shed, it was like a sauna in summer, and a freezer in winter, we used to do our chins and dips out side on some equipment we made out of old bit n bobs, like you even when it was raining/snowing, the neighbors thought we were mad


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Training today was good.

Squats 5x5 1 @ 70kg, 1 @ 90kg, 3 @ 110kg

Stiff leg deads 5x5 @ 75kg

Lunges 3x10 @ 17.5kg each hand

Calf raises 3x15 @ 40kg

Felt good today but really need a squat rack I think. Its starting to hurt my back when starting and I know I could do alot more weight but I can't risk it as I don't want my back to go.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have a power cage in bits in my shed, i'm hoping to rebuild it when we move in two weeks, the wife was always moaning that she could see it from the kitchen window when she was washing up (hope thats not sexist) lol, me and my brother used to train in his back garden in a brick built shed, it was like a sauna in summer, and a freezer in winter, we used to do our chins and dips out side on some equipment we made out of old bit n bobs, like you even when it was raining/snowing, the neighbors thought we were mad


Lol its not sexist its correct haha(not really btw I wash up most of the time)

Yeah come rain or shine I will be out. I have a 9x12 shed that I use but much prefer to be outside 

I don't do pull ups or chins yet I weigh a bit to much lmao.

I used to make alot of stuff myself aswell its more fun.

How long have you been training for??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

About 32 years on and off


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

No way you can use a local gym?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I was told by a respected member on test muscle forum to sip it intra...
> 
> Who knows


Exactly everything you hear contradicts other things you hear. I just keep it simple lift heavy, eat lots of food and jab your gear.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> About 32 years on and off


Wow long time then. Be a while till I am there lol. Do you still train often and how have your weights chaged over the years?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> No way you can use a local gym?


It would end up costing my £12 altogther to get to the only gym I would consider using and I can't afford that really. Not every week especially. Hopefully found a cheap rack so maybe good. I want to go there once I need more weight on my deads and squats, should have enoughfor bench for a while yet but progressing quickly. Its so damn expensive!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Hotdog147 do you have a min to answer a couple of questions about ds blue hearts? If you don't have the time no worries its just I see all the good advice you give and what to make sure my brother in law gets it right.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Wow long time then. Be a while till I am there lol. Do you still train often and how have your weights chaged over the years?


Just started back after umbilical hernia op in December, just doing full body twice a week at the moment, not rushing the weight back up to fast, really enjoying my training though, if you look after yourself, there really is no reason why you cant still make improvements, but i would say on the whole, i have lowered the weight on most things, but go for higher reps


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just started back after umbilical hernia op in December, just doing full body twice a week at the moment, not rushing the weight back up to fast, really enjoying my training though, if you look after yourself, there really is no reason why you cant still make improvements, but i would say on the whole, i have lowered the weight on most things, but go for higher reps


I had a hernia when I was a baby. Think that might be similar as it has affected my abs. I am now unable to get a 6 pack so I was told by the docs.

I hope I will be training aslong as you have been. Did you hit a peak at a certain age as in size or are you similar still now?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> It would end up costing my £12 altogther to get to the only gym I would consider using and I can't afford that really. Not every week especially. Hopefully found a cheap rack so maybe good. I want to go there once I need more weight on my deads and squats, should have enoughfor bench for a while yet but progressing quickly. Its so damn expensive!!


Yeah it isnt cheap not ideal not having enough weights for low rep deads and squats but at least you have got started now thats the main thing. Luckily I have a gym a mile away from my house with decent equipment.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> @Hotdog147 do you have a min to answer a couple of questions about ds blue hearts? If you don't have the time no worries its just I see all the good advice you give and what to make sure my brother in law gets it right.


Go ahead mate......I'll do anything for a closer look at that ass in your avi!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Go ahead mate......I'll do anything for a closer look at that ass in your avi!


Thanks alot for this mate its much appreciated.

My brother in law is going to order some of the ds blue hearts and I wondered if he should be running anything with them? Also whats a good PCT for him after? He would happily do just them but I told him to let me see what else he needs as he is going to fvck himself up otherwise.

Thanks again for your time mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Yeah it isnt cheap not ideal not having enough weights for low rep deads and squats but at least you have got started now thats the main thing. Luckily I have a gym a mile away from my house with decent equipment.


Well I will be ok for a month or so as I have 165kg inlcuding the bar but think the deads will be there before I know it and the squats really. Hopefully be able to find some before to long as I really don't want to go to the gym lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks alot for this mate its much appreciated.
> 
> My brother in law is going to order some of the ds blue hearts and I wondered if he should be running anything with them? Also whats a good PCT for him after? He would happily do just them but I told him to let me see what else he needs as he is going to fvck himself up otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again for your time mate.


Ahh the old brother in law trick again

lol

Just get em down ya neck lol

:thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I had a hernia when I was a baby. Think that might be similar as it has affected my abs. I am now unable to get a 6 pack so I was told by the docs.
> 
> I hope I will be training aslong as you have been. Did you hit a peak at a certain age as in size or are you similar still now?


Nothing fantastic, 18 inch arms, 50 inch chest, 27 in thighs, nothing to write home about as they say, i'm about the same now, but dont look as good, ie slightly more fat lol, got up to 16st 9lbs, i am now 15st 7lbs, dont rush it mate, but dont sit back, if that makes sense, it's a long haul, train smart, add weight when you can, in very small increments, buy some miro weights, or make your own, out of small bags of anything really stones sands, loose change, and hang them on the ends of the bar, you can make pairs of 25g, 50g, 75g, 100g little bags, you will be surprised how these little weights help you to life big weights


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ahh the old brother in law trick again
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I swear they aren't for me lol. Honestly I don't need to bulk I am a fat fvcker 

He will just take them with nothing else at all like he did with the oxy 50's he did a while back.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks alot for this mate its much appreciated.
> 
> My brother in law is going to order some of the ds blue hearts and I wondered if he should be running anything with them? Also whats a good PCT for him after? He would happily do just them but I told him to let me see what else he needs as he is going to fvck himself up otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again for your time mate.


First course I take it?

Just tell him to run 30-40mg a day (split the dose as often as possible) for 6 weeks, get some nolva in case of gyno symptoms and if they appear run 20mg of that for the rest of the cycle...

Honestly mate, of such a mild short course I wouldn't bother with PCT but if he feels he wants to then 3 weeks of nolva at 20mg a day and 50mg clomid would be plenty.....

I wouldn't bother though personally...It's when you start running long cycles with injectables that it gets more complicated....


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just gone through this whole thread hoping for pics of your wife, I'm a pervert I know


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just gone through this whole thread hoping for pics of your wife, I'm a pervert I know


Same. To any mod reading this, any chance of him getting AL access early? :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nothing fantastic, 18 inch arms, 50 inch chest, 27 in thighs, nothing to write home about as they say, i'm about the same now, but dont look as good, ie slightly more fat lol, got up to 16st 9lbs, i am now 15st 7lbs, dont rush it mate, but dont sit back, if that makes sense, it's a long haul, train smart, add weight when you can, in very small increments, buy some miro weights, or make your own, out of small bags of anything really stones sands, loose change, and hang them on the ends of the bar, you can make pairs of 25g, 50g, 75g, 100g little bags, you will be surprised how these little weights help you to life big weights


Lol atleast you still do it is what matters. I really hope to do this for a long time till my body tells me to stop anyway.

I will look at the micro weights when I find my 1rm's are, at the minute I am able to go up 5/10kg as I am still finding out what my body can do.

I have trained on and off for 7/8 years and have a good base its now time to get some serious strength.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> First course I take it?
> 
> Just tell him to run 30-40mg a day (split the dose as often as possible) for 6 weeks, get some nolva in case of gyno symptoms and if they appear run 20mg of that for the rest of the cycle...
> 
> ...


He did a cycle of oxy 50s a while ago but nothing else.

Thanks alot for the info its really appreciated. I would rep you if I could lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just gone through this whole thread hoping for pics of your wife, I'm a pervert I know





Leeds89 said:


> Same. To any mod reading this, any chance of him getting AL access early? :whistling:


You pair of pervs lmao. Can't a man have a sexy wife and people not want to see pics haha. I change my avi quite a bit but most of the pics are to naughty to use lol.

She might have her own account on here soon though. Watch this space


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> He did a cycle of oxy 50s a while ago but nothing else.
> 
> Thanks alot for the info its really appreciated. I would rep you if I could lol.


No worries mate, Don't worry about reps, a few pics will do! :whistling:

I joke!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You pair of pervs lmao. Can't a man have a sexy wife and people not want to see pics haha. I change my avi quite a bit but most of the pics are to naughty to use lol.
> 
> She might have her own account on here soon though. Watch this space


You put a pic like that as your avi you're gonna get some interest


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mate I think this is the wrong forum for your wife to sign up too :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol atleast you still do it is what matters. I really hope to do this for a long time till my body tells me to stop anyway.
> 
> I will look at the micro weights when I find my 1rm's are, at the minute I am able to go up 5/10kg as I am still finding out what my body can do.
> 
> I have trained on and off for 7/8 years and have a good base its now time to get some serious strength.


You will be in it for the long run mate...

Especially once you get the blue hearts down ya


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> No worries mate, Don't worry about reps, a few pics will do! :whistling:
> 
> I joke!


Lol not allowed to post them on here.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mate if you like showing her off then get posting... Or pm :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Same. To any mod reading this, any chance of him getting AL access early? :whistling:


The only reason i help him out is for snippets of his Mrs,don't tell the cvnt,he may change his avi for a cartoon


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> The only reason i help him out is for snippets of his Mrs,don't tell the cvnt,he may change his avi for a cartoon
> View attachment 117115


 :crying:

I am so hurt lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Training today was good. Spotter didn't show again. Maybe its "no workout wednesday" but no1 told me haha

Side raises - 3x10 @ 12.5kg

Bench - 1x10 @ 60kg, 2x5 @ 80kg, 2x5 @ 85kg, 1x5 @ 80kg

Shoulder press - 1x10 @ 40kg, 3x5 @ 50kg, 2x5 @ 55kg

Close grip bench - 1x10 @ 40kg, 2x5 @ 55kg, 3x5 @ 60kg

Flys - 3x10 @ 17.5kg

Felt all good today but my right shoulder started to do my nut so on the deep heat went and carried on. Still doing my nut now but I am sure it will be fine for Friday


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good workout mate.

Am not going to bother you about your avi.

But if you want to send me pics i will send you my email.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Good workout mate.
> 
> Am not going to bother you about your avi.
> 
> But if you want to send me pics i will send you my email.


Haha, everyone seems to be saying things like that :confused1: lmao

Did feel like a decent workout just shoulder did my head in.

Hows it going with you??


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, everyone seems to be saying things like that :confused1: lmao
> 
> Did feel like a decent workout just shoulder did my head in.
> 
> Hows it going with you??


Forget about them mate am your friend just send me the pics.

Did it feel like joint pain. The best supplement you can take is cod liver oil. Wish i hadda took it when i started would of saved alot of injuries.

Going well not far from finishing my cycle now. Up 16lbs so far so been pretty good considering i had a week off with the flu.lol.

Hows you diet going now?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Forget about them mate am your friend just send me the pics.
> 
> Did it feel like joint pain. The best supplement you can take is cod liver oil. Wish i hadda took it when i started would of saved alot of injuries.
> 
> ...


It feels like muscle rather than joint but I am getting some cod liver over the weekend anyway. I see that alot of people use it so it must do something.

16lbs.....not bad mate. How long was your cycle?

Diet isn't to bad but honestly I am not 100% strict on it but makes sure I try to get high pro, low carbs and good fats just have a sneaky bits aswell. If feel that the diet is the hardest part and I will never do it perfectly as I like my nice food to much lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fancy a laugh http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/216584-ghrp-6-mod-grf-1-29-igf-1-lr3-drs-labs-2.html this fella thinks us Brits are a joke.pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Training today was good. Spotter didn't show again. Maybe its "no workout wednesday" but no1 told me haha
> 
> Side raises - 3x10 @ 12.5kg
> 
> ...


Short and sweet,i approve mate:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Fancy a laugh http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/216584-ghrp-6-mod-grf-1-29-igf-1-lr3-drs-labs-2.html this fella thinks us Brits are a joke.pmsl





biglbs said:


> Short and sweet,i approve mate:thumb:


That bloke a d!ck haha

Yeah did a lot better routine today. Pushed myself alot but not to much. Maybe thats what up with my shoulder.

How are you mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's it going old skool trainer?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning sexy a55 and hi Paul xx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> How's it going old skool trainer?


Aup mate, I am all good thanks. Got my eldest going back to school today and my middle one starting nursery part time later so should be good.

Hows things with you?? Bet your in a good mood for the scan aren't you.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Morning sexy a55 and hi Paul xx


Abbi said morning big man and I say morning you [email protected] hahaha :thumb:

Hows it going mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Morning sexy a55 and hi Paul xx


Aah biglbs, you've made me blush

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, I am all good thanks. Got my eldest going back to school today and my middle one starting nursery part time later so should be good.
> 
> Hows things with you?? Bet your in a good mood for the scan aren't you.


Yea mate just done legs and core, mrs still in bed,let her sleep as much as I can

Another pb on squats so happy

Excited and nervous, want it to be ok and healthy and hopefully we can both relax and enjoy the next 6 months

Good training yesterday fella, I saw that your mixing it up with the rep range but I also saw that you wrote you enjoyed it and that's what it's all about for us gym rats isn't it, a hobby of sorts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Aah biglbs, you've made me blush
> 
> Lol


Mate,he thought i meant Abbi!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate just done legs and core, mrs still in bed,let her sleep as much as I can
> 
> Another pb on squats so happy
> 
> ...


Good man, she will need her sleep. She is sleeping for two now just don't believe the eating for two 1 lmao.

Well done on the PB. What was it this time??

It is nerve racking going to the 1st scan, I missed mine as I was locked up lol. I am sure everything will be fine mate.

I was just trying to make it last a bit longer lol, I will do the 5x5 fully next week.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Lets face it we've all got nice rear ends 

But that avi is the nicest out of them all, Paul you lucky ****er


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good man, she will need her sleep. She is sleeping for two now just don't believe the eating for two 1 lmao.
> 
> Well done on the PB. What was it this time??
> 
> ...


Lol what for we're you serving ?

I wish I was bloody eating for two, I just hope she's not eating for three lol

Yea pb was only 112.5 for 5 on squats but its a reps pb

1 repper is 120kg


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate,he thought i meant Abbi!!
> View attachment 117320


I was unsure if you ment me but you did say Paul aswell. I thought maybe you had been watching my squat vids lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol what for we're you serving ?
> 
> I wish I was bloody eating for two, I just hope she's not eating for three lol
> 
> ...


I got 18 month to do in a YOI. Its was arson wrecklessly endangering life. I was off my head on pills and won't ever touch them again. Its wasn't my finest hour but I have been taught my lesson and won't be that stupid again.

She could be eating for 6 lmao. I couldn't eat for two I struggle to eat my meals lol. Glad I don't need to bulk 

Well done on that PB then mate.

Getting a squat rack at the weekend so should be able to do some decent weights once I do.

What time you going to the scan??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

2.30 is the scan big man

Ill let all you good people know how it all goes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> 2.30 is the scan big man
> 
> Ill let all you good people know how it all goes


Good luck buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a look in my journal fellas...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@ewen @gycraig @sOur

I have deleted the thread and would just like to say I wasn't and don't condone hate crime. Maybe I don't know the full scale of how often goths etc being attacked actually happens so I have deleted it.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> @ewen @gycraig @sOur
> 
> I have deleted the thread and would just like to say I wasn't and don't condone hate crime. Maybe I don't know the full scale of how often goths etc being attacked actually happens so I have deleted it.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.


a pair of yer birds pants to wipe my tears would help


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@biglbs go look at @ash1981 journal he has a suprise lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> a pair of yer birds pants to wipe my tears would help


 :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @biglbs go look at @ash1981 journal he has a suprise lol


Awsome that!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> a pair of yer birds pants to wipe my tears would help


Oi queue up ya lugger.....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Awsome that!!


Its great! I am well chuffed for him!!



biglbs said:


> Oi queue up ya lugger.....


You are both pervs lmao


----------



## sOur (Aug 25, 2008)

Its no problem at all mate its what forums are made for everyone's entitled to there opinion. I can fully understand where your coming from and know you, in no way were condoning hate crimes. its actually quite sad that its had to come to law that assault on alternative lifestyles is classed as a hate crime. Been alternative myself iv been on the receiving end of verbal abuse because of the clothes i wear or the music i listen to.

I do know a few people who have been on the receiving end of a good hiding because there "different" or a "mosher" that didn't provoke there attacker.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks very much guys for your comments

It's good to get know others on here and you two are top imo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

sOur said:


> Its no problem at all mate its what forums are made for everyone's entitled to there opinion. I can fully understand where your coming from and know you, in no way were condoning hate crimes. its actually quite sad that its had to come to law that assault on alternative lifestyles is classed as a hate crime. Been alternative myself iv been on the receiving end of verbal abuse because of the clothes i wear or the music i listen to.
> 
> I do know a few people who have been on the receiving end of a good hiding because there "different" or a "mosher" that didn't provoke there attacker.


Its something I have never experienced but imagine I would look at it different if I had.

And maybe I should of worded it better but have now seen that its more common than 1st thought and now agree with it being in place a bit more.

Nice one for the reply mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks very much guys for your comments
> 
> It's good to get know others on here and you two are top imo


Cheers mate, I enjoy that side of it aswell.

You all good, that @biglbs well erm........Love ya really big man haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nothing fantastic, 18 inch arms, 50 inch chest, 27 in thighs, nothing to write home about as they say, i'm about the same now, but dont look as good, ie slightly more fat lol, got up to 16st 9lbs, i am now 15st 7lbs, dont rush it mate, but dont sit back, if that makes sense, it's a long haul, train smart, add weight when you can, in very small increments, buy some miro weights, or make your own, out of small bags of anything really stones sands, loose change, and hang them on the ends of the bar, you can make pairs of 25g, 50g, 75g, 100g little bags, you will be surprised how these little weights help you to life big weights


Aup mate, where abouts are you as I have a tractor tyre you can have for free. Derby is the nearest city to me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone else have the problem of a gym thats soaked as its raining lol. This is a downside of training at home!!! Still going to train just be pi$$ wet through by the time I finish.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well it had stopped raining luckily so training was all good.

Reverse flys - [email protected] 7.5kg(tried a new way that I saw on youtube)

Deads - 5x5 - [email protected] 90kg, [email protected] 110kg, [email protected] 115kg, 1 @ 120kg and [email protected] 125kg(still working on the grip so slighty lower weights)

Shrugs - 5x5 @90kg

Curls(25kg)+hammers(7.5kg) I did 5 reps curling and then 10 hammers and stopped the hammers at 3 sets. I actually felt my bicep wprking which is unusual.

Cleans - 5x5 - [email protected] 60kg and 4 @ 65kg

Bentover row - 2x5 @30kg. My back was shot. Think I need to do these earlier rather than leave till last.

Felt like a good session just my back was aching to much to finish the rows. Will do a few sets on leg day to make up for it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is be doing the deads and rows at the starts mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Is be doing the deads and rows at the starts mate


I will do mate I just had to try the new way for reverse flys lol. I sometimes like to do just a quick set of something before the bigger lifts. Don't know why lol.

You trained today??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suitable work for a mass builder in here mate,i hope you and family are well this warm but wet day...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Suitable work for a mass builder in here mate,i hope you and family are well this warm but wet day...


Yeah starting to feel a bit better with it all now. Wish I had worked on my grip before but I know it will come. I can easily do it with straps but I need to get that grip before the weights go up too much. Would alternating 1 week with straps/higher weight and 1 week no straps/lighter weight to get the grip sorted and I am still hitting the bigger weights aswell work?? Or is it best to just get the grip then the weights??

Me and the family are all good thanks. Not long got the kids from school and chilling now. How are you and the family?? This weather pi$$es me off lol its all clammy and horrible


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah starting to feel a bit better with it all now. Wish I had worked on my grip before but I know it will come. I can easily do it with straps but I need to get that grip before the weights go up too much. Would alternating 1 week with straps/higher weight and 1 week no straps/lighter weight to get the grip sorted and I am still hitting the bigger weights aswell work?? Or is it best to just get the grip then the weights??
> 
> Me and the family are all good thanks. Not long got the kids from school and chilling now. How are you and the family?? This weather pi$$es me off lol its all clammy and horrible


I think to lift as heavy as you can is best option,only when grip realy fails strap up,used only as last resort all is best it can be.If you wait for grip to come up ,i recon it will slow progress on rest of body so don't sweat it mate...

We are all good,bloodt weather sucks though,hot Sunday?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I think to lift as heavy as you can is best option,only when grip realy fails strap up,used only as last resort all is best it can be.If you wait for grip to come up ,i recon it will slow progress on rest of body so don't sweat it mate...
> 
> We are all good,bloodt weather sucks though,hot Sunday?


Ok mate will do that then. I know what you mean about slowing my progress thats why I said about maybe using straps one week and not the next but I will go with the highest I can while keeping my grip.

Glad the family are well.

What is hot sunday?? You rubbing it in you have saturday night off lmao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Ok mate will do that then. I know what you mean about slowing my progress thats why I said about maybe using straps one week and not the next but I will go with the highest I can while keeping my grip.
> 
> Glad the family are well.
> 
> What is hot sunday?? You rubbing it in you have saturday night off lmao


Why does everyone think i work doors still?I stopped 17yrs ago when the door licence became an issue! 

I am gonna be hot Sat and Sunday pmsl

Kiss to Abbi x


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I will do mate I just had to try the new way for reverse flys lol. I sometimes like to do just a quick set of something before the bigger lifts. Don't know why lol.
> 
> You trained today??


No mate, trained just now, cardio yesterday


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No mate, trained just now, cardio yesterday


Morning mate, hows things?

How did training go? Any new PB's?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows things?
> 
> How did training go? Any new PB's?


Yea I'm good mate, still getting used to the idea of having two children at once

Yea it was good, but sporadic but went ok

No PBS today mate, gonna do a deload week I think next week then just nail it straight through to Hols for 7 weeks

You ok? Feeling good?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I'm good mate, still getting used to the idea of having two children at once
> 
> Yea it was good, but sporadic but went ok
> 
> ...


I imagine it will take some getting used "two" lol

Atleast you trained and got it done doesn't matter how you go about it sometimes.

I am all good mate ta. I am actually aching a little today and that hasn't happened for a few weeks.

You working today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I'm good mate, still getting used to the idea of having two children at once
> 
> Yea it was good, but sporadic but went ok
> 
> ...


It must be so exciting,if very daunting mate,i am so pleased for you both,i have been telling real life people too pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It must be so exciting,if very daunting mate,i am so pleased for you both,i have been telling *real life people *too pmsl


LMAO!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I imagine it will take some getting used "two" lol
> 
> Atleast you trained and got it done doesn't matter how you go about it sometimes.
> 
> ...


Lol [email protected]

Yea it was ok, don't tend to have doms alot at the minute

I'm off all weekend mate

What you upto this weekend ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It must be so exciting,if very daunting mate,i am so pleased for you both,i have been telling real life people too pmsl


Ah mate thanks for your support.

It's great news, very exciting, when I tell people they are all shocked, and most people say that it's made there day


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol [email protected]
> 
> Yea it was ok, don't tend to have doms alot at the minute
> 
> ...


I don't get them either usually. Seem to train alot harder when my brother in law doesn't show so maybe thats why.

Not doing much this weekend really. Going to pick up a squat rack later though so happy with that. Aint the best but better than my bins lmao.

What you on with this weekend??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How much is the rack ?

I'm just looking at houses all weekend


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> How much is the rack ?
> 
> I'm just looking at houses all weekend


What it is is someone is selling a bench, rack, weights and bars etc and they won't seperate so I am buying it all and then selling the rest. Its £70 altogether but reckon I should get it all back and keep the rack and some of the dumbells aswell so pretty happy.

You looking for a bigger one now lol. You buying or renting??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

£70 for all that?

That's good isn't it

Yea buying mate, although my mrs is living in some other land when it comes to finance


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> £70 for all that?
> 
> That's good isn't it
> 
> Yea buying mate, although my mrs is living in some other land when it comes to finance


Thats why I got it mate. I can make my money back easily and get to keep the rack. Its got 90kg of weights with it and a decent York bench but the bars and weights aren't olympic so no good to me. Will keep the dumbells handles as I have a few normal weights for them.

Women seem to be away with the fairies when it comes to money lol. The seem to think it magically appears and you can afford anything lmao. Have you looked on sites like rightmove??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You got the link?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> You got the link?


What link mate? :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats why I got it mate. I can make my money back easily and get to keep the rack. Its got 90kg of weights with it and a decent York bench but the bars and weights aren't olympic so no good to me. Will keep the dumbells handles as I have a few normal weights for them.
> 
> Women seem to be away with the fairies when it comes to money lol. The seem to think it magically appears and you can afford anything lmao. Have you looked on sites like rightmove??


Yea that's where we got it from.

She needs to get into the real world

We're going from a shared ownership mortgage to 90%, 2 kids and losing her income and she wants to fck around doing her clients which bring in sod all in the bigger picture

The problem is she comes from a wealthy family where all the women don't work and the fellas go out and earn the corn

My family background is alot harder than that and she new this, she can't have this stay at home mum lifestyle that she wants, the only way she can do that is of she goes back to live with her mum

Which in all honesty wouldn't suppose me if that happened cos she's expecting too much and not living in the real world

Her mum is convincing her of stuff and even yesterday with me speaking to her about it, turned into a moody and silence for a while, which just goes to show she isn't happy about the idea of not staying home


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea that's where we got it from.
> 
> She needs to get into the real world
> 
> ...


Its hard to say owt really as your lady wants something that sounds impossible in your current situation. If its something she has seen all her life and also expect to do with her life its going to be hard to change. Obviously you can only earn so much doing your job and if she doesn't get much income you are going to struggle and risk losing your house in the future. Maybe you need to write all the figures like incoming/outgoing and show her that it won't be possible and see what she says then.

She was born in to money so has never had to worry about it, people like you and me know whats its like to not have much and be struggling but some don't.

I don't really know anything about mortgages as I would never be able to get one lol but from what your saying you are going to end up skint all the time and that won't be very good especially with 2 little one's on the way. You don't realise how much they actually cost till you start buying the bits like nappies, milk, wipes etc, they soon add up mate. If you are using formula milk your talking £9 a tin and you will start needing 2 tins a week then nappies at £10 depending on brand and that will be twice a week. Honestly its crazy. And thats not including all the furniture and bedding etc you will need. By the time you have finished you won't even have a deposit lol.

Sorry I am not much help mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No your right, im no asking for help.

I know whis she doesnt its simple, im not gonna carry on talking about this on open forum. Her family arent that rich, and the women do work but part time, she has her own business that she wants to make money out of and look after the babys like that, not possible

Anyway hows your weekend mate?

I done a push session, it was odd again, im just cruising again without no set routine, all gonna change again by the end of the day

My obbsession for lifting tin is becoming abit too much lol lol, must rest abit lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No your right, im no asking for help.
> 
> I know whis she doesnt its simple, im not gonna carry on talking about this on open forum. Her family arent that rich, and the women do work but part time, she has her own business that she wants to make money out of and look after the babys like that, not possible
> 
> ...


My weekend is all good mate, just chilling really.

You sorting everything today then?? Is it going on your journal when its sorted?

I seem to be getting a bit obsessed aswell lol. I go all grumpy on days I am not training, my nickname is eeyore though so it kinds of works out lmao. My diet has been shocking over the last few days though. Getting it back on track tomorrow though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes mate, diet has gone up, just gonna do the training, ive upped cardio to 30 mins also


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yes mate, diet has gone up, just gonna do the training, ive upped cardio to 30 mins also


**goes to be nosey  **


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Rick89 here is the mention mate. Thanks for the time.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well in can offically say pre w/o supps are not for me. It made me feel like ****!!!!

Only managed to do lunges and 3x5 @ 130kg on squats before I felt like I was going to faint. Going to add some sldl to my push session tomorrow to make up for it. Feel like absolute **** after it. Won't be using one again.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just have a strong black coffee pwo or green tea :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

do you have much caffeine in general what PWO was it? caffeine can make u feel sick/**** and if you have no tolerance for it might of been super effective. try half dose next time?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> just have a strong black coffee pwo or green tea :thumbup1:


I usually does this 



Sambuca said:


> do you have much caffeine in general what PWO was it? caffeine can make u feel sick/**** and if you have no tolerance for it might of been super effective. try half dose next time?


I only have a couple of coffee's a day usually. It was a sample called PNI Pure Energy, it was my 1st ever try of one and maybe the dose was a bit high for me. It was a one off and I don't think I will use one again.

Thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I usually does this
> 
> I only have a couple of coffee's a day usually. It was a sample called PNI Pure Energy, it was my 1st ever try of one and maybe the dose was a bit high for me. It was a one off and I don't think I will use one again.
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate.


its weird coffee used to fk me up.

I have 600mg of caffeine first thing in the morning plus laods of other stims and dont do **** all now lol  boo!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> its weird coffee used to fk me up.
> 
> I have 600mg of caffeine first thing in the morning plus laods of other stims and dont do **** all now lol  boo!


Haha your tolerence must be high then!!! Maybe take a few weeks off them and start again you should feel it then.

My tolerence is poo lol. Can't believe how it made me feel sick. If I do end up trying one again I will definatly do half the recommened and work out to the full amount. I seem to focus enough anyway and work as hard as possible all the time but today was sh!te.

Hows your training going??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha your tolerence must be high then!!! Maybe take a few weeks off them and start again you should feel it then.
> 
> My tolerence is poo lol. Can't believe how it made me feel sick. If I do end up trying one again I will definatly do half the recommened and work out to the full amount. I seem to focus enough anyway and work as hard as possible all the time but today was sh!te.
> 
> Hows your training going??


Ye think when i run out of my supps ill lay off them for a month or so.

Training going well, as im cutting and no carbs in the week lifts have been weaker which sucks but doing a higher rep range too.

how about you? are you recomping?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Ye think when i run out of my supps ill lay off them for a month or so.
> 
> Training going well, as im cutting and no carbs in the week lifts have been weaker which sucks but doing a higher rep range too.
> 
> how about you? are you recomping?


Apart from today training is going great. Struggling with the diet abit but the last few days have been good. Yeah I am recomping seeing I am a fat fvcker lol.

Do you have a journal? If you do send me the link or name drop me and I will have a look if you don't mind. I like seeing how other people train and diet. Its all good knowledge at the end of the day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Apart from today training is going great. Struggling with the diet abit but the last few days have been good. Yeah I am recomping seeing I am a fat fvcker lol.
> 
> Do you have a journal? If you do send me the link or name drop me and I will have a look if you don't mind. I like seeing how other people train and diet. Its all good knowledge at the end of the day.


i did have a read at your diet. i think where people go wrong with them is they cut all the bad **** out completely. me personally i can cope with that as i dont like food lol. but my missus goes nuts after 12 hours. Slowly reduce bad foods imo. your diet looks fine though but maybe don't feel bad about not being 100% strict.

to be honest my journal is mainly about me moaning im tired lol http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/215784-sambucas-journal.html


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i did have a read at your diet. i think where people go wrong with them is they cut all the bad **** out completely. me personally i can cope with that as i dont like food lol. but my missus goes nuts after 12 hours. Slowly reduce bad foods imo. your diet looks fine though but maybe don't feel bad about not being 100% strict.
> 
> to be honest my journal is mainly about me moaning im tired lol http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/215784-sambucas-journal.html


I think thats where I am going wrong I am getting to worked up when my diet isn't great and I just need to take my time with it and like you say just gradually do it. I don't think I will ever be 100% strict as I love my food lol but will always try and keep carbs low and pro high.

I will have a look at your journal later on I have to go out now.

Thanks for the advice mate its much appreciated.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I think thats where I am going wrong I am getting to worked up when my diet isn't great and I just need to take my time with it and like you say just gradually do it. I don't think I will ever be 100% strict as I love my food lol but will always try and keep carbs low and pro high.
> 
> I will have a look at your journal later on I have to go out now.
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate its much appreciated.


taking some knickers to the postoffice? ^^ have fun :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Which pwo was it mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Which pwo was it mate?


It was called PNI Pure Energy its a sample. Never used one before so think it was a shock to the system more than anything.

If I do one again it will be half dose I think just till my body gets used to it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Now he's on the bloody pre workout

Whatever next lik


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Now he's on the bloody pre workout
> 
> Whatever next lik


Haha, I fooking ain't again lol. Not unless I try half a scoop. Felt like I had popped about 100 dodgy pills lmao. Next will probs be Dbol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> It was called PNI Pure Energy its a sample. Never used one before so think it was a shock to the system more than anything.
> 
> If I do one again it will be half dose I think just till my body gets used to it.






 :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :lol: :lol:


Yeah that why like me yesterday lol. Felt off my head lmao.

Think I will just stick to a black coffee before I go out I train hard enough and the sh!t that is ment to make you train harder ruined my day haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@biglbs

What's your opinions on a 6 week Dbol cycle at 40mg a day? Is it worth it as a little boost? Don't want to run a long cycle as I don't have the money but think a 6 week cycle would help me focus more and help me get my diet right as I will know the harder I work the even better results I will get. I know I can do this natty but feel it would help me alot. Are there any sides and what are the possible gains??

I will be doing as much as possible before the beginning of June(when I intend to start the cycle) to cut BF and start then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @biglbs
> 
> What's your opinions on a 6 week Dbol cycle at 40mg a day? Is it worth it as a little boost? Don't want to run a long cycle as I don't have the money but think a 6 week cycle would help me focus more and help me get my diet right as I will know the harder I work the even better results I will get. I know I can do this natty but feel it would help me alot. Are there any sides and what are the possible gains??
> 
> I will be doing as much as possible before the beginning of June(when I intend to start the cycle) to cut BF and start then.


You rang? 

I think you are rushing and should wait a year to see how far you can get,your strength will increase massivly on gear and tendons have no strength yet,you will expose yourself to injury.

However you must make your own choices and all i can do is tell the safer way.

Avoid orals,if you are gonna do it use test at 250 to 500mg per week(2 sustanon 250),see how you go,orals pass liver twice at least,and are toxic,injectables are far less so..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You rang?
> 
> I think you are rushing and should wait a year to see how far you can get,your strength will increase massivly on gear and tendons have no strength yet,you will expose yourself to injury.
> 
> ...


Think thats what I needed to hear really!! I was 50/50 about doing them or waiting and I think I will now wait. I would like to see more of my natural potential but as with most people you want the looks aswell. I am inpatient but do think I would feel alot better knowing that I have achieved alot naturally and then achieved even more using assistance.

I will look in to it more in the future then and definatly look at injectables rather than oral. I saw what liver damage did to Shawn Davis and don't fancy turning out like he did after retiring lmao 

Thanks alot for the advice big man its always appreciated and always taken in.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Think thats what I needed to hear really!! I was 50/50 about doing them or waiting and I think I will now wait. I would like to see more of my natural potential but as with most people you want the looks aswell. I am inpatient but do think I would feel alot better knowing that I have achieved alot naturally and then achieved even more using assistance.
> 
> I will look in to it more in the future then and definatly look at injectables rather than oral. I saw what liver damage did to Shawn Davis and don't fancy turning out like he did after retiring lmao
> 
> Thanks alot for the advice big man its always appreciated and always taken in.


AAwwww,that's fine ,glad to help mate,you will go far futher if you wait,my boy has been training on off for a few years now,he has got right into it in last 6 months and wants to stay natty as long as poss,thinking in years,he will end up awsome imo.He is 20 just under 15 stone and a waist like a wasp,huge back and arms 16" plus all natty!!!Oh no fat on him realy must be 15%


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> AAwwww,that's fine ,glad to help mate,you will go far futher if you wait,my boy has been training on off for a few years now,he has got right into it in last 6 months and wants to stay natty as long as poss,thinking in years,he will end up awsome imo.He is 20 just under 15 stone and a waist like a wasp,huge back and arms 16" plus all natty!!!Oh no fat on him realy must be 15%


He has a good teacher and he sounds like he is doing very well natty. I think I will stay natty for a bit aswell. I feel I have the potential to achieve good things with the right dedication and getting the diet right. Would like to get atleast 220kg dead natty if thats possible then see what I can achieve when I transfer to the "darkside"

I think if I can nail the diet and training the results will come better than I expect but its just hard with the diet but I have had 3 good days this week and its going better. I have found if I am a bit more relaxed about it like having a bit of salad cream or mayo with my food it gives it a bit more taste and I enjoy it 10x more. The BF isn't going to fall off but aslong as it goes down I will be happy.

How old was you when you did your 1st cycle??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> He has a good teacher and he sounds like he is doing very well natty. I think I will stay natty for a bit aswell. I feel I have the potential to achieve good things with the right dedication and getting the diet right. Would like to get atleast 220kg dead natty if thats possible then see what I can achieve when I transfer to the "darkside"
> 
> I think if I can nail the diet and training the results will come better than I expect but its just hard with the diet but I have had 3 good days this week and its going better. I have found if I am a bit more relaxed about it like having a bit of salad cream or mayo with my food it gives it a bit more taste and I enjoy it 10x more. The BF isn't going to fall off but aslong as it goes down I will be happy.
> 
> How old was you when you did your 1st cycle??


23 i think,i had trained since 15!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just change the name of your journal and get on with it



No to be fair listen to the big fella

I've stopped my gear, not worth it for me at the minute


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 23 i think,i had trained since 15!


Trained since 15!!! Big 50 this year aren't you?? Sorry if your not lol could of swore I read it somewhere though lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Just change the name of your journal and get on with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha think I will start a new journal when I do start. Will probs look at it beginning of next year I reckon. Get learning get stronger and get injecting haha.

Good man on stopping for now, not point wasting your money and risking sides for it to not be worth it.

Hows you mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Trained since 15!!! Big 50 this year aren't you?? Sorry if your not lol could of swore I read it somewhere though lmao


All true


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> All true


When is your birthday? Seem to have 3rd sept in my head lol think I might of read that aswell.

With the test cycle we spoke about at 250 to 500 a week how many weeks would be good? Just looking at money thats all I won't buy it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> When is your birthday? Seem to have 3rd sept in my head lol think I might of read that aswell.
> 
> With the test cycle we spoke about at 250 to 500 a week how many weeks would be good? Just looking at money thats all I won't buy it.


Yep,the 3rd mate,would do 6 weeks mate to start,or use what i am using now for short blasts,far healthier


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea not bad

How's you two?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yep,the 3rd mate,would do 6 weeks mate to start,or use what i am using now for short blasts,far healthier


3 days before my birthday then and my wedding anniversary  Will have a look in to both I reckon. Just remind me how your running it again?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not bad
> 
> How's you two?


All good mate. Had a decent session today. Will do the write up later, mrs wants lappy for shopping lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you stuck under that squat rack?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Are you stuck under that squat rack?


Haha you div.

Doing legs today again. Seem to do them tuesday now.

You all good?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All good mate. Had a decent session today. Will do the write up later, mrs give me a lappy for shopping lol.


Edited and correct ,ya lucky soddus!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Edited and correct ,ya lucky soddus!


 :lol: :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Protien bar I made

Makes 10 bars and costs around £1.50 for all of it. *15p a bar*!!!!

Stats per bar!

Pro - 8.56g

Carbs - 30.4g(sugars 17.2g)

Fats - 6.4g(sats 1.2g)

Would this work better as a pre workout?

@biglbs @ash1981 @DeadlyCoobra


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha you div.
> 
> Doing legs today again. Seem to do them tuesday now.
> 
> You all good?


Yea not bad mate

You ok?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems alright to me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Wheyman we spoke yesterday about getting recipes and trying them

What do you think of these

Protien bar I made

Makes 10 bars and costs around £1.50 for all of it. 15p a bar!!!!

Stats per bar!

Pro - 8.56g

Carbs - 30.4g(sugars 17.2g)

Fats - 6.4g(sats 1.2g)

Would this work better as a pre workout?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not bad mate
> 
> You ok?


Good mate ta.

You working today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Protien bar I made
> 
> Makes 10 bars and costs around £1.50 for all of it. *15p a bar*!!!!
> 
> ...


Pre/intra or after as a part of protein intake,lovely mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> @Wheyman we spoke yesterday about getting recipes and trying them
> 
> What do you think of these
> 
> ...


quite light on protein bt good carbs so yes pre workout would be great


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> quite light on protein bt good carbs so yes pre workout would be great


Someone could always add more protein powder and adjust the liquids to keep the correct consistency. I try to make things on a budget though. So to me @ 15p a bar is amazing!!

Will keep looking though


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Someone could always add more protein powder and adjust the liquids to keep the correct consistency. I try to make things on a budget though. So to me @ 15p a bar is amazing!!
> 
> Will keep looking though


It wasnt a negative ! just works better as a pre rasther than a post!

Cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Boo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Boo




Lol hows things mate??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Busy and tired but looking lean

And you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Busy and tired but looking lean
> 
> And you?


All good mate thanks. So the results are coming better now then and your happier I take it.

Hows the bump and the carrier lol?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea she's getting hench lol

Cos she's a lean girl she shows massively.

But it's all good, alot of sickness recently for her though

Yea I'm at my lightest but its the final bit which is the hardest.

Don't get me wrong I'm probably sat at 16% currently but if I can get it down to 12% in 7 weeks ill be happy

There's a gym in the hotel which i will be using

I know it's a holiday but with the mrs preggers it changes the dynamic of the holiday now

It's not all about drinking anymore


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea she's getting hench lol
> 
> Cos she's a lean girl she shows massively.
> 
> ...


Haha my wife was the same. She is only 5 ft 2 and slim so when she had a bump its looked huge!!

Well the results are coming which is great!! Bet your glad you sorted everything now.

Yeah your right about the hol, not going to be a week long bender now so might aswell try and keep up a bit of training. Has it got decent weights and equipment or is it a fitness type? Would be cardio allday if it was lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure mate

All it says its a modern gym with 58 stations


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your very quiet mate,all ok?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Your very quiet mate,all ok?


Aup mate, yeah I am all good mate thanks. Not sure why I have been quiet really. Hows things going for you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye what u been doing! :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't updated training for a bit so better do 

Push(17/04)

Bench 15x60kg(warm up), 4x5 @ 75kg, 1x5 @ 80kg

Shoulder press 15x30kg(warm up), 1x5 @ 50kg, 4x5 @ 55kg

Flys 3x10 @ 17.5kg

DB s/r 3x10 @ 12.5kg

CG bench 1x5 @ 55kg, 2x5 @ 60kg, 2x5 @ 65kg

Pull (19/04)

Deads 10x80kg(warm up) 1x5 @ 90kg, 1x5 @ 110, 1x5 @ 115, 2x5 @ 125kg

Bent over row 5x5 @ 45kg

Shrugs 5x5 @ 80kg

Reverse flys 3x10 @ 8.5kg

Curls 5x5 @ 25kg alternating with hammers 3x10 @ 8.5kg

Didn't do legs this week as since I had a sh!t session last Monday my back has got better so it must be my homemade squat rack lol. Trying to sort it asap. Did a few reps of bench though as bro in law trained and got 100kg for 6!!!

Push from Wednesday

Bench 15x60kg(warm up) [email protected] 80kg, 2x5 @ 85kg, 1x5 @ 90kg, 1x5 @ 95kg(thats made me happy to get a set at 95kg)

Shoulder press 15x35kg(warm up) 1x5 @ 50kg, 3x5 @ 55kg, 1x5 @ 60kg

Flys 3x10 @ 17.5kg

DB s/r 3x10 @ 12.5kg

CG bench 1x5 @ 60kg, 4x5 @ 65kg.

Pull from today

Deads 15x80kg(warm up) 1x5 @ 90kg, 1x5 @ 100kg, 1x5 @ 110kg, 1x5 @ 120kg, 1x5 @ 125kg

Bentover rows 3x10 @ 45kg(tried doing it 3x10 instead of 5x5 but still didnt fell like it was working lats????)

Shrugs 3x10 @ 90kg

Curls 5x5 @ 30kg alternating with hammers 3x10 @ 8.5kg

Over all quite happy just gutted about the legs. My back was aching like a b!tch before and know feels alot better. Squat rack hunting this weekend as the one I got on the cheap is sh!te!!!!

Well happy with my bench its coming on better than I could of expected. Hoping the rest will keep up.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye what u been doing! :thumb:


Aup mate, how are you? Not been doing much really trying to get the garden ready for summer. What about you? Name drop me in your journal mate I can't find it now!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im good buddy sleeping well at the moment and looking forward to the weekend. Cheat meal tomoz night and carb up sunday morning woohoo 

I need to do my garden everything just blown over and broken 

will do pal!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

About time you cleaned up that garden too mate!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> About time you cleaned up that garden too mate!!


Im on it boss!! Done quite a bit and getting through it now!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Im on it boss!! Done quite a bit and getting through it now!!!


I can picture the scene


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I can picture the scene
> View attachment 119050
> View attachment 119051
> View attachment 119052


Thats about right lmao. Not going to neglect it anymore though. Want the kids to have somewhere nice to play on the 3 days of summer we get


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats about right lmao. Not going to neglect it anymore though. Want the kids to have somewhere nice to play on the 3 days of summer we get


NEWS FLASH.....you missed it,summer over! mg:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> NEWS FLASH.....you missed it,summer over! mg:


The sh!t thing is your probably not wrong lol. We had it hailing here today for about 5 mins :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The sh!t thing is your probably not wrong lol. We had it hailing here today for about 5 mins :confused1:


Fookin country,bad roads/rail/miserable people ,worse weather!God but i do love it here!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Fookin country,bad roads/rail/miserable people ,worse weather!God but i do love it here!


Exactly mate. You and me both holiday here aswell lmao. Love it that much we can't leave :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Looking very good in here . Keep it up, progression is the key to success.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Looking very good in here . Keep it up, progression is the key to success.


Sorry for the slow reply mate, thanks for the support its all well appreciated. I seem to be progressing well at the minute. Most of the big lifts are going up 5kg a week so looking good.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So training today........

I managed to get,

Bench 15x60 for warm up, 1x5 @ 80, 1x5 @ 85, 1x5 @ 90, 1x5 @ 95 didn't get the 5th set as shoulder is killing!! Also got 110kg for 1 rep again shoulder was playing up but felt quite easy.

Shoulder press 15x40 warm up, 1x5 @ 50, 1x5 @ 55, 1x5 @ 60, 2x5 @65. I feel these are coming on amazingly at the min.

Then...............got a phone call that my daughter was ill at school, she had only been there an hour and had to go get her. Couldn't get back in the training mood after so just left it.

Pretty gutted but kids come 1st.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

100kg press

Fair one to you mate

How's the dog???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Sorry for the slow reply mate, thanks for the support its all well appreciated. I seem to be progressing well at the minute. Most of the big lifts are going up 5kg a week so looking good.


He never reads replies anyhow mate,just nips around all the journals leaving random comments then fooks off pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> *100kg* press
> 
> Fair one to you mate
> 
> How's the dog???


100kg!!!! I got 110kg lol Chuffed with it but reckon atleast another 5kg if not 10kg could have gone on if it wasn't for my shoulder.

The dog is all good mate, he is currently lieing on the rug licking his d!ck lmao, noisy fvcker


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> He never reads replies anyhow mate,just nips around all the journals leaving random comments then fooks off pmsl


Haha, I accidently challenged him to a shoulder press comp(I didn't but he took it that way I think). I am not stupid and am not going to set myself up to lose. I have never attempted it(1 arm db press) and he is doing 40kg x2 so think I wouldn't stand a chance and I won't make myself look daft 

You all good mate??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> 100kg!!!! I got 110kg lol Chuffed with it but reckon atleast another 5kg if not 10kg could have gone on if it wasn't for my shoulder.
> 
> The dog is all good mate, he is currently lieing on the rug licking his d!ck lmao, noisy fvcker


Bit of a lipstick going on then

Sorry 110kg sir


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cracking stuff mate! Sorry to hear about your kid. She ok?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Bit of a lipstick going on then
> 
> Sorry 110kg sir


Haha lipstick  He keeps nicking my chair when I get up lol.

Yeah well happy with it. Will definatly try 115kg next Wednesday.

You done much this evening?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Cracking stuff mate! Sorry to hear about your kid. She ok?


Aup mate, yeah she is fine now thanks. She was fine as soon as we got home lol.

How are you mate?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah she is fine now thanks. She was fine as soon as we got home lol.
> 
> How are you mate?


All good mate, Cheers.

Had some good feedback off my 9 week journal update I posted this week, so been walking round like billy big bollox (Must look like a right **** lol).


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:



> All good mate, Cheers.
> 
> Had some good feedback off my 9 week journal update I posted this week, so been walking round like billy big bollox (Must look like a right **** lol).


Glad you well.

You got a link to your journal? You have the right to walk around any which way you want if you have done well enough, 1 of the perks of the training lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad you well.
> 
> You got a link to your journal? You have the right to walk around any which way you want if you have done well enough, 1 of the perks of the training lol


Sure thing fella: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/218442-i-guess-im-taking-seriously-journal-goosh-pics.html?highlight=


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there....just in to say a quick hello to you.......

Lo....... 

Pretty quick hey?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hello there....just in to say a quick hello to you.......
> 
> Lo.......
> 
> Pretty quick hey?


Haha hello, thanks for popping in. That was quick 

Hope your well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to you and Abbi...have a good 'un...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MuscleFood Hi, I just placed an order and wondered if I will get the 4 free chicken breasts? The good man @Brook877 gave me his code but it didn't tell me I would get them??? Just wanted to double check


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood Hi, I just placed an order and wondered if I will get the 4 free chicken breasts? The good man @Brook877 gave me his code but it didn't tell me I would get them??? Just wanted to double check


Hey there 

You need to add the code into the code box to get the free chicken breasts. At the moment they are not on your order, simply login to your account and enter the referral code in the box called "Discount / Hidden Code:" and you will see it appear in the basket. While you are there add some Burgers too, they are IMMENSE! ;-) Thanks for your order and welcome to the MF family! We are a strange bunch.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Hey there
> 
> You need to add the code into the code box to get the free chicken breasts. At the moment they are not on your order, simply login to your account and enter the referral code in the box called "Discount / Hidden Code:" and you will see it appear in the basket. While you are there add some Burgers too, they are IMMENSE! ;-) Thanks for your order and welcome to the MF family! We are a strange bunch.


I did add it it was BP333 I will try again.

I wish I had the money to put some burgers in mate I really do.

Will try now and let you know.

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Hey there
> 
> You need to add the code into the code box to get the free chicken breasts. At the moment they are not on your order, simply login to your account and enter the referral code in the box called "Discount / Hidden Code:" and you will see it appear in the basket. While you are there add some Burgers too, they are IMMENSE! ;-) Thanks for your order and welcome to the MF family! We are a strange bunch.


It now says the code is invalid or expired?? What shall I do now? Thanks


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> It now says the code is invalid or expired?? What shall I do now? Thanks


Yeah it doesn't think you are a new customer now, because you have an account! So won't allow that code. Would a 8-9oz Rump Steak be great instead, or really want the chicken mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Yeah it doesn't think you are a new customer now, because you have an account! So won't allow that code. Would a 8-9oz Rump Steak be great instead, or really want the chicken mate?


I really wanted the chicken  I don't really eat steak and much prefer chicken plus I got 2 veal steaks with my order.

Well gutted


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Yeah it doesn't think you are a new customer now, because you have an account! So won't allow that code. Would a 8-9oz Rump Steak be great instead, or really want the chicken mate?


I wondered if you got my PM aswell yesterday? No worries if I am not the criteria your looking for but thought I would offer  Regarding being a rep I mean


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I really wanted the chicken  I don't really eat steak and much prefer chicken plus I got 2 veal steaks with my order.
> 
> Well gutted


All good, we will sort manually tomorrow. It will be with your order


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I wondered if you got my PM aswell yesterday? No worries if I am not the criteria your looking for but thought I would offer  Regarding being a rep I mean


Yes - meeting team tomorrow then will reply to everyone.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you want the Diced Beef which is in your basket by the way?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> All good, we will sort manually tomorrow. It will be with your order


Thanks alot for that!!! Can't believe I messed up lol. Thanks though for sorting it  It just shows the great customer service I have heard about :thumb:



MuscleFood said:


> Yes - meeting team tomorrow then will reply to everyone.


No worries on that mate, just thought I would offer as I spend alot of time on here and can answer any questions for you


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks alot for that!!! Can't believe I messed up lol. Thanks though for sorting it  It just shows the great customer service I have heard about :thumb:
> 
> No worries on that mate, just thought I would offer as I spend alot of time on here and can answer any questions for you


Paul you have diced beef in your cart, did you want this or not please?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> All good, we will sort manually tomorrow. It will be with your order





MuscleFood said:


> Paul you have diced beef in your cart, did you want this or not please?


I didn't put that in honestly. How did that get in there??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I didn't put that in honestly. How did that get in there??


must be free then !!!!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

All this talk of food is making bloody hungry and I'm nowhere near my kitchen!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I didn't put that in honestly. How did that get in there??


oooh it was me, when I was trying to add your chicken. All sorted.

Wow - now that was hard work? easier order next time


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> must be free then !!!!!


I bet he receives a code on his letter with his order saying something like this :-0


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> oooh it was me, when I was trying to add your chicken. All sorted.
> 
> Wow - now that was hard work? easier order next time


Lets hope its easier, I got a headache now and the wife asking why I am buying diced beef lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> All this talk of food is making bloody hungry and I'm nowhere near my kitchen!


I am nowhere near my kitchen.......I am in the garden having a bbq lmao


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am nowhere near my kitchen.......I am in the garden having a bbq lmao


You ****er. Just been to the gym after a flying visit to Cumbria and now back home to do some work  ****ing roasting outside as well.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> You ****er. Just been to the gym after a flying visit to Cumbria and now back home to do some work  ****ing roasting outside as well.


Haha sorry mate 

Its my last day before I put 110% in to my diet so had a treat. I have been a bit lazy with it lately but its a fresh start now so had to be done.

You been working allday?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha sorry mate
> 
> Its my last day before I put 110% in to my diet so had a treat. I have been a bit lazy with it lately but its a fresh start now so had to be done.
> 
> You been working allday?


Nah, I'm off tomorrow and Thursday but I didn't take that into account when meetings were booked and documents were to be prepared so I didn't have time last week before we split up for the weekend. Only a few things to do, so it's not all bad. Was in the car for two hours on the way back from the lakes and got the gym about 1:30, so it's not all bad.

GL with the diet mate. Makes a world of difference


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Nah, I'm off tomorrow and Thursday but I didn't take that into account when meetings were booked and documents were to be prepared so I didn't have time last week before we split up for the weekend. Only a few things to do, so it's not all bad. Was in the car for two hours on the way back from the lakes and got the gym about 1:30, so it's not all bad.
> 
> GL with the diet mate. Makes a world of difference


You work for yourself? Atleast your day wasn't sat working allday then.

Yeah cheers for that mate, about time I pulled my finger out lol. Will be a new start from me tomorrow.

Will check in with your journal later got to get everything sorted, kids back school tomorrow after a long weekend off.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You work for yourself? Atleast your day wasn't sat working allday then.
> 
> Yeah cheers for that mate, about time I pulled my finger out lol. Will be a new start from me tomorrow.
> 
> Will check in with your journal later got to get everything sorted, kids back school tomorrow after a long weekend off.


Nah, work for a company, but I'm in charge for clients & strategy (clients assigned to me) so I need to have stuff done etc.

Enjoy the rest of your day mate, gotta crack on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi my friend hope you had a great one,we did,needed the break tbh,now to crack on...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi my friend hope you had a great one,we did,needed the break tbh,now to crack on...


My mate, I have had a great weekend thanks. Just enjoyed the weather, had a BBQ and chilled. Back on it today though.

Glad you had a nice time  Much planned for the week ahead?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> My mate, I have had a great weekend thanks. Just enjoyed the weather, had a BBQ and chilled. Back on it today though.
> 
> Glad you had a nice time  Much planned for the week ahead?


No mate,hope motorhome will be ready for paint,then because i missed zero carb weekend am gonna knock all food except protein drinks out for thurs/fri and some or most of sat,oh joy!

You?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No mate,hope motorhome will be ready for paint,then because i missed zero carb weekend am gonna knock all food except protein drinks out for thurs/fri and some or most of sat,oh joy!
> 
> You?


Taking the p!ss with that ain't they. Did the new part get fitted?

I am taking a different approach to my diet aswell now, on non training day I am keeping to minimum carbs like only adding rice to one meal and the rest just protien and some good fats. Hoping it will help me out a bit.

Not got to much planned really this week, got to go to my daughters school a couple of times for different things but not much else. Trying to get everything sorted and de cluttered in the house and garden so I can concentrate fully on diet and training without to many jobs getting in the way.

What motorhome you waiting on? I like to look at them lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Taking the p!ss with that ain't they. Did the new part get fitted?
> 
> I am taking a different approach to my diet aswell now, on non training day I am keeping to minimum carbs like only adding rice to one meal and the rest just protien and some good fats. Hoping it will help me out a bit.
> 
> ...


It's a Fit Ducato,4 birth,it is now at sprayers thank fook,should be valet at weekend,then on market at about £5k:thumb:

Schools are very active about now,that is good to see.

Clear the house to clear the mind

Carbs are my enemy,my body realy needs very few right now,so they can fook off!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It's a Fit Ducato,4 birth,it is now at sprayers thank fook,should be valet at weekend,then on market at about £5k:thumb:
> 
> Schools are very active about now,that is good to see.
> 
> ...


Thats not a bad price mate, hoping some nice profit in there for you 

Yeah our kids school is really good, it was rated "outstanding" by Ofsted and has been for a few years aswell. The only problem is we have to send money in near enough every week or bloddy spend it on something for school lol. Is Mia in school yet? I can't remeber how old she is :confused1:

Thats my plan mate, totally clear the house and focus purely on mine and Abbis diet and training.

I have only had a small amount of carbs today, had 2 protien shakes and a bit of toad in the hole with veg and a splash of gravy allday. Got another shake tonight and thats me. Diet is more normal tomorrow though with training.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats not a bad price mate, hoping some nice profit in there for you
> 
> Yeah our kids school is really good, it was rated "outstanding" by Ofsted and has been for a few years aswell. The only problem is we have to send money in near enough every week or bloddy spend it on something for school lol. Is Mia in school yet? I can't remeber how old she is :confused1:
> 
> ...


She starts in september,like yours she has been lucky and it is a good school,best in area....

What you training tomorrow mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> She starts in september,like yours she has been lucky and it is a good school,best in area....
> 
> What you training tomorrow mate?


Thats good then, its alot nicer when they go to a better school.

Got push mate, can't wait I love benching  You doing any??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats good then, its alot nicer when they go to a better school.
> 
> Got push mate, can't wait I love benching  You doing any??


OH ye!

I think push will be in order,though may do pull:rolleyes:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> OH ye!
> 
> I think push will be in order,though may do pull:rolleyes:


Push, Push ,Push lol  I enjoy push the most at the minute but that may change once the strength starts to go up more.

You doing much today bigs??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good evening


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Evening, Hope your well you certainly are looking good from what I've read.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Good evening


Aup mate, you all good? How come your journals locked???


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows things going? whats diet etc look like now then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hows things going? whats diet etc look like now then?


Aup mate, i am all good thanks. Hows things with you?

Diet is the same on training days but on non training days I only have 2 shakes in the day and an evening meal with min carbs.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

No training today as I can hardly move my neck 

My neighbour asked if I would mind flipping his fence panels for him and as he is about 70 I said ofcourse. Got to the last one and the fookin wind caught it and pulled it over and now I am hurt lol.

Going to try and get it in over the weekend if it feels better.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good good.

all good this end mate!  much planned the weekend? looking like its gonna tip it down by me :'(


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> good good.
> 
> all good this end mate!  much planned the weekend? looking like its gonna tip it down by me :'(


Aup mate, not done alot this weekend just been trying to rest my shoulder. It feels better now so training tomorrow. You had a good weekend?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Going to try training at 5pm for a couple of weeks to see if changing my diet to fit around training later will help me stick to it.

What should I change about the diet?

Breakfast at 7.30am of porridge with nuts and protein shake.

Mid morn at 10.30am of 2 whole eggs and 2 white's plus 2 wholemeal toast.

Lunch at 13.30/45 is chicken, veg and apple.

Mid afternoon 16.00 is fish, veg and bread with an apple

Post w/o 18.00 shake and creatine

Evening 19.30 is chicken, brown rice and veg with orange.

Also have a multi vitamin once a day and CLO.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you forgot to put dbol in your first three meals


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think you forgot to put dbol in your first three meals


Haha fook off 

Hows it going mate? Not seen you for a bit, you been up to much?

Whats happening with a journal now??


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good evening,

How are you doing, Looks like you've got a small problem.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good evening,
> 
> How are you doing, Looks like you've got a small problem.


Aup mate, all good in here thanks. How are you?

What my problem mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, all good in here thanks. How are you?
> 
> What my problem mate?


No dbol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha fook off
> 
> Hows it going mate? Not seen you for a bit, you been up to much?
> 
> Whats happening with a journal now??


Yea good mate, you good?

Ill get one sorted once back from hols

For me it's basically head down and follow plan at the minute, everyday is busy as fvck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No dbol


 :tt2:



ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate, you good?
> 
> Ill get one sorted once back from hols
> 
> For me it's basically head down and follow plan at the minute, everyday is busy as fvck


Yeah mate all good thanks.

You sound alot more focused now. Glad its sorted, you reckon the diet is all good?

Might do some progress pic tomorrow, will see how I look 1st as I have not had the best time lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> :tt2:
> 
> Yeah mate all good thanks.
> 
> ...


Yea diet is good and Tastes good too

Get some pics up mate


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Alright mate gone all silent like!

How's training/eating/life?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Alright mate gone all silent like!
> 
> How's training/eating/life?


Aup mate, yeah I have had a week off as my shoulder is giving me jip and I really haven't been with it when it comes to training.

Did a bit the other day and got 80kg for 2 reps on shoulder press after doing 3x5 at 70kg so feels ok now. Going on hol on Monday till Saturday/Sunday and then back on it massively.

Hows everything going with you mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Enjoy your Holiday, Where ever your going sure it'll be better weather than here.

Bloody Britian.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Enjoy your Holiday, Where ever your going sure it'll be better weather than here.
> 
> Bloody Britian.


I know!!! British weather is poo. I am going to Vegas.........Skegvegas in Lincolnshire lol.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah I have had a week off as my shoulder is giving me jip and I really haven't been with it when it comes to training.
> 
> Did a bit the other day and got 80kg for 2 reps on shoulder press after doing 3x5 at 70kg so feels ok now. Going on hol on Monday till Saturday/Sunday and then back on it massively.
> 
> Hows everything going with you mate?


Sounds promising mate, hopefully your all healed up! Shoulder injuries can be the worst, they seem to affect every bit of training!

Will be good for you to have a break. Eat well though!  where you off?

I'm all good mate! Enjoying a bit of erectile disfunction in pct but otherwise all swell!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Sounds promising mate, hopefully your all healed up! Shoulder injuries can be the worst, they seem to affect every bit of training!
> 
> Will be good for you to have a break. Eat well though!  where you off?
> 
> I'm all good mate! Enjoying a bit of erectile disfunction in pct but otherwise all swell!


Yeah its a bast4rd mate, I seem to pull it quite often. Maybe need to warm it up more and see if that helps. I set a PB though so not bad.

I will be eating pretty well :thumb: I am going to a place called Ingoldmells in Lincolnshire  You got any holidays planned?

On no ED!!! What can be done about it? Still learning so can't offer advice lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah its a bast4rd mate, I seem to pull it quite often. Maybe need to warm it up more and see if that helps. I set a PB though so not bad.
> 
> I will be eating pretty well :thumb: I am going to a place called Ingoldmells in Lincolnshire  You got any holidays planned?
> 
> On no ED!!! What can be done about it? Still learning so can't offer advice lol


Yeah definitely with you on the warm up or if nothing else stretch!

Sounds lovely countryesque mate! Nah not for me spent all my money on gear haha 

Well it's my own fault really I didn't use hcg as I wanted to see what would happen. There are options like Viagra and cialis but I'm just upping clomid dose and trying to ride it out! Making me feel like sh*t tho!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ease up on the heavy pressing and go lighter for reps. Also pre exhaust with side and rear raises before pressing.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah definitely with you on the warm up or if nothing else stretch!
> 
> Sounds lovely countryesque mate! Nah not for me spent all my money on gear haha
> 
> Well it's my own fault really I didn't use hcg as I wanted to see what would happen. There are options like Viagra and cialis but I'm just upping clomid dose and trying to ride it out! Making me feel like sh*t tho!


Its not the nice lol, the Lincolnshire part makes it sound nice but its over run with mega amounts of Chavs haha

I imagine it does make you feel **** mate, I know it would me. Better to fix a problem altogether than do a quick fix that you will have to keep up(no pun intended lol)

Will have a look for a really good warm up for it to stop it fcuking up all the time. Done it about 3/4 times in 3 months!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> ease up on the heavy pressing and go lighter for reps. Also pre exhaust with side and rear raises before pressing.


Is that at 3x10 on lighter weight? Wht pre exhaust?

Sorry for the questions I am learning lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get that brush out your hand


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me
> 
> Lol





ash1981 said:


> Get that brush out your hand


What you on about stranger?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol


Hows it going matey? the lady and bump ok?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good cheers

Where you going on holiday?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good cheers
> 
> Where you going on holiday?


Aup mate, off to a place called ingoldmells in lincolnshire  Going in a couple of hours 

Have a good one mate and catch you when I am back!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a nice time buddy


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Safe trip mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right so I have been a right lazy fat fooker for a couple of weeks and am really p1ssed off at myself for it. I know its my choice to do it and I have been to lazy. Getting my food sorted over the weekend and the diet will be properly again from Monday. Haven't got the food yet so can't till then.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Right so I have been a right lazy fat fooker for a couple of weeks and am really p1ssed off at myself for it. I know its my choice to do it and I have been to lazy. Getting my food sorted over the weekend and the diet will be properly again from Monday. Haven't got the food yet so can't till then.


Doesn't matter mate we all have lazy periods!

Just let it fuel you now to really get back on it hard. Come on son!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi buddy,sorry not been in,been without 'net'!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Helloooooo


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

As above stated we all have lazy periods. Some more than others though., Get back and dig deep. :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea agree with matt

Get back on it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea agree with matt
> 
> Get back on it


On it from monday mate  Sorting out geting all my food in and going for it. Can't believe how lazy I have been lol.

Hows it going with pscarbs?? Oh yeah you been on hols aswell, how was that?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> On it from monday mate  Sorting out geting all my food in and going for it. Can't believe how lazy I have been lol.
> 
> Hows it going with pscarbs?? Oh yeah you been on hols aswell, how was that?


It is hard to get back into it sometimes I must say

Yea good mate, just waiting in a few bits from him

Yea holiday was good, but went very fast


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> It is hard to get back into it sometimes I must say
> 
> Yea good mate, just waiting in a few bits from him
> 
> Yea holiday was good, but went very fast


Its because I had a few days off before hols and then haven't been able to get back in to it.

Glad everything is all good with you. Is bump ok???


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good to see u back!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> good to see u back!


Aup mate, yeah its great to be back. Think I am over the lazt b4stard part now.

You all good?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Firstly l would cut the rice for your evening meal mate...


Why?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah its great to be back. Think I am over the lazt b4stard part now.
> 
> You all good?


ye all good my way thanks! looking forward to the weekend mate. ill be super happy if i can find my passport as its 2 weeks till i go away lmao


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big ape said:


> Why?


Me personally l am not very carb tolerant and find cutting them in the evening reduces boat and fat storage and strangely helps my digestive system .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Its because I had a few days off before hols and then haven't been able to get back in to it.
> 
> Glad everything is all good with you. Is bump ok???


Yea it's massive now. Getting in my way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OiOi nice a55 on the board,welcome back mate,how's you both doing?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye all good my way thanks! looking forward to the weekend mate. ill be super happy if i can find my passport as its 2 weeks till i go away lmao


Glad your well mate!!! You got much planned for the weekend?

Bloody hell you had better pull your finger out lol, you will end up paying crazy money for that fast track thing!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea it's massive now. Getting in my way


Haha, I know how you feel with that one. Been through it 3 times, actually think it looks really sexy lmao.

You been up to much mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> OiOi nice a55 on the board,welcome back mate,how's you both doing?


Aup mate 

Yeah it feels good to be back, not sure what happened but its the past now. Couple more days of not worrying and then diet it is!!!

We are both really good thanks mate. How are you and the family?

Was your holiday good?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> OiOi nice a55 on the board,welcome back mate,how's you both doing?


Oh and a big pat on the back for the weight loss!!! Its incredible mate!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate
> 
> Yeah it feels good to be back, not sure what happened but its the past now. Couple more days of not worrying and then diet it is!!!
> 
> ...


These things happen don't sweat it!

We are all good holls good,i am now a skinny cvnt,photo's in journal to prove it mate,,,,

Was your break a good one too?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> These things happen don't sweat it!
> 
> We are all good holls good,i am now a skinny cvnt,photo's in journal to prove it mate,,,,
> 
> Was your break a good one too?


Its was really good on hol mate, ended up staying till the tuesday instead of sunday lol.

I will have to get in there and have a look!!! Honestly thats over half of Abbi's weight gone 

Much planned for the weekend??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its was really good on hol mate, ended up staying till the tuesday instead of sunday lol.
> 
> I will have to get in there and have a look!!! Honestly thats over half of Abbi's weight gone
> 
> Much planned for the weekend??


Mrs Lbs has done a stone and half too,it's the cardio ya see....pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mrs Lbs has done a stone and half too,it's the cardio ya see....pmsl


Well done to Mrs lbs aswell then!!! I know I am getting a bike and cross trainer tomorrow hopefully and the cardio will be sorted. Although thats not what you mean lmao, that has been great recently aswell though hahaha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I know how you feel with that one. Been through it 3 times, actually think it looks really sexy lmao.
> 
> You been up to much mate?


Not alot mate

The hard work starts now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Not alot mate
> 
> The hard work starts now


The hard work ain't yet....you wait till they are born and need feeding every fooking hour through the night lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The hard work ain't yet....you wait till they are born and need feeding every fooking hour through the night lol.


Ain't that the truth!

Morning,i just got up:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> Morning,i just got up:thumb:


You lazy bleeder lol, don't remember the last lie in I had 

Much planned for the day?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You lazy bleeder lol, don't remember the last lie in I had
> 
> Much planned for the day?


Being even more lazy,,,,,then lots of sex,sound ok? 

What you upto buddy?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Being even more lazy,,,,,then lots of sex,sound ok?
> 
> What you upto buddy?


Sex sounds good  It seems like you are going to be having a great day lol

Not doing alot really, got someone bring me a exercise bike and cross trainer sometime this afternoon so thats made me happy. Got them both for £60 with delivery!!!!

You got that camper sold yet?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Sex sounds good  It seems like you are going to be having a great day lol
> 
> Not doing alot really, got someone bring me a exercise bike and cross trainer sometime this afternoon so thats made me happy. Got them both for £60 with delivery!!!!
> 
> You got that camper sold yet?


Result,that will help you along...

No fookin don't ask...pmsl,,,well it is nearly ready now,awaiting seat covers,rest done,so up it will go...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You two are scaring me now

I meant the hard work in the gym lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Result,that will help you along...
> 
> No fookin don't ask...pmsl,,,well it is nearly ready now,awaiting seat covers,rest done,so up it will go...


Yeah the bike and cross trainer will give me a massive boost!!! Tomorrow can't come soon enough now!!!

Bloody hell!! You are taking your time with it aren't you lol, sure it will be worth it though when you see the ££££.

Much planned for today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You two are scaring me now
> 
> I meant the hard work in the gym lol


Haha, just making sure you know whats coming lol.

Hows things today? You doing much? This time next year you will be getting prezzies and the lot!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate

I've actually just finished a chest and back session

Got to go to the mrs parents house later on today for Father's Day

What you upto, apart from being spoilt?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate
> 
> I've actually just finished a chest and back session
> 
> ...


No rest for the wicked lol.

Not doing much mate, to me fathers day is just another day really. I am against days like this unless its for kids like birthdays and crimbo.

When you getting a new journal going? Want to watch your progress now your getting proper training.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> No rest for the wicked lol.
> 
> Not doing much mate, to me fathers day is just another day really. I am against days like this unless its for kids like birthdays and crimbo.
> 
> When you getting a new journal going? Want to watch your progress now your getting proper training.


I thought you would be well up for Father's Day, how I perceive you?!?!?

Yea mate today journal goes up.

Ill use your little 'tag every bugger' secret

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I thought you would be well up for Father's Day, how I perceive you?!?!?
> 
> Yea mate today journal goes up.
> 
> ...


What do you mean? Because I am a lazy fook and people should run around after me lol.

Thats all good then, yeah you have to tag everyone. I have got some incredible advice from tagging everyone under the sun lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> What do you mean? Because I am a lazy fook and people should run around after me lol.
> 
> Thats all good then, yeah you have to tag everyone. I have got some incredible advice from tagging everyone under the sun lmao.


Lol

Cos you seem to be a real family man a d I would think that Father's Day would be your sort of thing


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Cos you seem to be a real family man a d I would think that Father's Day would be your sort of thing


I love my family but have a thing against the way things are priced just because people will pay it for presents etc. Having a nice roast dinner with Abbi and the kids but don't want presents or owt like that. I am the same with valentines days aswell, but mothers day is a little different as Abbi is a mint mum so like to try a bit there but she knows I am not fussed for me. Even our kids school don't do anything for fathers day yet mothers have everything and a dinner aswell!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fair one then mate

Yea the resort we went to in napa was all for women and all against men, strange ethics in Cyprus


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fair one then mate
> 
> Yea the resort we went to in napa was all for women and all against men, strange ethics in Cyprus


Never knew that about Cyprus! Thought it would be the opposite really.

Did you spend alot?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I found that abit to When I went to cyprus it's obviously not got any better. Paulandabbi., How are you today, Hope your enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Never knew that about Cyprus! Thought it would be the opposite really.
> 
> Did you spend alot?


Holiday cost 1500

Then we took 300 over with us

That's the last holiday abroad ill be having for about 10 years lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Holiday cost 1500
> 
> Then we took 300 over with us
> 
> That's the last holiday abroad ill be having for about 10 years lol


Not to bad then really!!

Why is it your last abroad hol for 10 years? I am taking my tribe next year. Going to be staying in @Double J s villa once I can get a date to him lol. Have you seen it? Its perfect for taking kids as its all private and everything like that not like a hotel. Only cost you £425 aswell for the week.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> I found that abit to When I went to cyprus it's obviously not got any better. Paulandabbi., How are you today, Hope your enjoying the weekend.


All good thanks mate, how are you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen it mate looks awesome


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I've seen it mate looks awesome


It sure is mate!! Once I have sorted the dates I will have it all booked ready to go.

Only been abroad once since I moved back from Tenerife!! That was my budget honeymoon in Spain and the place we went to was poo lol, still had a nice time but Abbi was pregnant at the time so couldn't do much, not that there was much to do anyway lol.

You thought of names for bambino's yet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I think we will have a look at that villa of his the year after next cos they won't even be 12 months old and fck flying when there that young


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea Lola and Summer


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I think we will have a look at that villa of his the year after next cos they won't even be 12 months old and fck flying when there that young





ash1981 said:


> Yea Lola and Summer


Yeah our youngest will be 2 and half so should be all good. Wouldn't fancy it any younger than 12 months though 

They are nice names, not common which is cool. Mine are Skylla Boo, Molli Rose and Jenson James


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice names mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah the bike and cross trainer will give me a massive boost!!! Tomorrow can't come soon enough now!!!
> 
> Bloody hell!! You are taking your time with it aren't you lol, sure it will be worth it though when you see the ££££.
> 
> Much planned for today?


Not ant of delay my fault,appart from buying it,in the first place:lol:

How was cardio?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea Lola and Summer


Lovely names,thet will thank you for those one day mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers big man

We are nice people with no chavy tendencies and want that for our girls


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not ant of delay my fault,appart from buying it,in the first place:lol:
> 
> How was cardio?


Lol well atleast the end is insight for the van.

I haven't done it properly yet, did about 2 mins yesterday and realised how unfit I am lol, burned about 30 calories and I was dead lmao.

You all good bigs?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers big man
> 
> We are nice people with no chavy tendencies and want that for our girls


You haven't got chavy tendencies!!!! Ask a toff if you are a chav and see what they say lol. Anyone with tattoo's is a chav to that lot!!!

Me personally I am a chav but not the sort that stand on streets drinking and being dick more the kind that was brought up in a council house and wears tracksuit bottoms and nike high top trainers lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You haven't got chavy tendencies!!!! Ask a toff if you are a chav and see what they say lol. Anyone with tattoo's is a chav to that lot!!!
> 
> Me personally I am a chav but not the sort that stand on streets drinking and being dick more the kind that was brought up in a council house and wears tracksuit bottoms and nike high top trainers lol


That's the first time I've ver heard a chav admit to being one. Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That's the first time I've ver heard a chav admit to being one. Lol


I don't class myself as the stereotypical chav  I was brought out in council houses so I am technically the CH part lol I am proud to be working class and from a not the best background. Not every chav is a d!ck lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol well atleast the end is insight for the van.
> 
> I haven't done it properly yet, did about 2 mins yesterday and realised how unfit I am lol, burned about 30 calories and I was dead lmao.
> 
> You all good bigs?


I am always all good mate

Enjoy your Sun eve


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Journal up boys

Get in there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok mr @biglbs I need you 

Current diet:-

Breakfast at 7am of 50g porridge with nuts and 2 scoops of protein shake. Changing to 8am due to morning cardio No nuts on training days!

Mid morn at 10am of 4 egg white and 1 yolk omelette plus 2 wholemeal toast. Dropping toast on non training days

I train at 12 midday and 2 scoops of protein and 5mg creatine shake straight after. Still have shake if not training.

Lunch at 13.30/45 is 200g chicken, 70g brown rice, 100g veg and apple. Drop the rice on non training

Mid afternoon 16.00 is 200g fish, 100g veg with apple and nuts. No nuts on training days

Evening 18.30 is 200g chicken and 100g veg with orange.

Also have a multi vitamin once a day.

Thinking of adding adding a meal in at 20.30/21.00 as I feel hungry in the evenings and it will mean I don't think of snacking!!

Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Ok mr @biglbs I need you
> 
> Current diet:-
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good,though portion size is missing and I would avoid nuts if having carbs on that day,better to have day with up to 100g carbs total for a day,then next day energy from fats,but no carbs,this is what I found.

Energy is taken from carbs/fats and protein in that order,so if carbs are enough any fats over will readily convert to BF-- mg:

Keep protein as a constant,at 2g per lb bodyweight,,,,,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That looks pretty good,though portion size is missing and I would avoid nuts if having carbs on that day,better to have day with up to 100g carbs total for a day,then next day energy from fats,but no carbs,this is what I found.
> 
> Energy is taken from carbs/fats and protein in that order,so if carbs are enough any fats over will readily convert to BF-- mg:
> 
> Keep protein as a constant,at 2g per lb bodyweight,,,,,


Nice one mate, not 100% on the exact amounts of p/c/f but will get them sorted tomorrow!! Have adjusted the original post to include would you suggested.

Do you think another fish meal at 21:00 would be ok??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

If you like fish having salmon later on as your last meal should keep you full through the night

Plenty of fat and protein in that

But white fish might be more beneficial to you of your following the big mans advice in limiting fat intake


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> If you like fish having salmon later on as your last meal should keep you full through the night
> 
> Plenty of fat and protein in that
> 
> But white fish might be more beneficial to you of your following the big mans advice in limiting fat intake


I only eat the white fish, I don't really like it but it makes a change from chicken lol. I will stick with the white fish and add that meal I reckon then.

Nice one mate.

You all good?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good ta bud

You?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good ta bud
> 
> You?


Aup mate, yeah all good thanks. Bit gutted as really wanted to start this challenge thing someone was setting up but that was supposed to start today and they guy hasn't been online to sort it.

You working today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yea what was that then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Oh yea what was that then?


Its a 10 week challenge see who can transform the most in that time!!! Its going ahead now though so well happy!!!

You all good?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Its a 10 week challenge see who can transform the most in that time!!! Its going ahead now though so well happy!!!
> 
> You all good?


Where do I sign up????


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Where do I sign up????


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229849-10-week-transformation-part-2-a.html

You will have to speak with @Foxy13 about it mate.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Subbed - Looking forward to seeing the ongoing progress, you've done reet well so far. :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like I'm too late


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Subbed - Looking forward to seeing the ongoing progress, you've done reet well so far. :thumb:


Aup mate, nice for for jumping on board!!! Progress has been poop lately but got a new challenge now so will be fun!!!

I am popping to yours now as I saw the mention!!!

Hope your well mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Looks like I'm too late


You spoke with him mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hes telling me to add stats to official thread but unsure where that is


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate


Nice one mate. Started a 10 week challenge with some others so going to be alot better in here now. Maybe you could offer a dicounted prize to the winner. Will get you some publicity  and potentially a new customer or two.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one mate. Started a 10 week challenge with some others so going to be alot better in here now. Maybe you could offer a dicounted prize to the winner. Will get you some publicity  and potentially a new customer or two.


Good idea mate, where's the thread? Il take a look.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'm good mate, not as good as you but working on it. I'm intending on staying natty as well so will have to use your progress as a bit of added inspiration.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Good idea mate, where's the thread? Il take a look.


This is the one we are all using to talk in and there is another one has all the pics in but that one is just for pics.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229849-10-week-transformation-part-2-a.html

You will have to let foxy13 know what you want to offer if you want to do it. Not sure how the discount would work as maybe the winner wouldn't want to pay the remainder if they aren't interested in a PT :confused1: . I am sure 99% would be though lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> I'm good mate, not as good as you but working on it. I'm intending on staying natty as well so will have to use your progress as a bit of added inspiration.


Glad everything is good mate. I am not doing that well at the minute, only just started back after a few weeks off!!! Back and raring now though, got 10 weeks to win some stuff and be alot better by then!!!!

I am not 100% how long I will stay natty now lol, really want to but really want the results that a cycle would give me!!!

You up to much?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Had a session tonight and will be back tomorrow early evening for a gym session, probably a legs session with some light high volume tricep work.

I admire the results a cycle gives but I just want to see what I can do myself. I'm getting to the stage where strength is more important than aesthetics buts that's no excuse for me to be roly poly like I am now :laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Stay Natty mate look how I am doing, I've been doing the same weights for about a week now. And look at my shape. No cycle could by my physique.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MuscleFood

I know it is only 5pm and you guys deliver till 9pm but I am a little worried about my order. Its the hottest day of the year and my food has been in the van for over 11 hours at the minute. I know you pack it well with ice and the insulation but its probably going to be over 30c in the van and I am unsure how long it will last. I have worked with food for years and know that even in a controlled enviroment of below 10c it can creep over the 5c mark in no time. I know a little over 5c won't be an issue but I am just a little worried. I have been tracking it allday hoping for a change in details but nothing


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood
> 
> I know it is only 5pm and you guys deliver till 9pm but I am a little worried about my order. Its the hottest day of the year and my food has been in the van for over 11 hours at the minute. I know you pack it well with ice and the insulation but its probably going to be over 30c in the van and I am unsure how long it will last. I have worked with food for years and know that even in a controlled enviroment of below 10c it can creep over the 5c mark in no time. I know a little over 5c won't be an issue but I am just a little worried. I have been tracking it allday hoping for a chage in details but nothing


Hi there!

Worry not extra ice was requested in all parcels yesterday  So should be more than fine


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Worry not extra ice was requested in all parcels yesterday  So should be more than fine


Brilliant!!! I was praying you said that 

It has just pulled up now. I will check and let you know.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MuscleFood

All seems fine with then order!! Thanks alot

Ps you need to tell your supplier as there is no extra ice lol.

Thanks again


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood
> 
> All seems fine with then order!! Thanks alot
> 
> ...


What size was the box mate, what was in your order?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> What size was the box mate, what was in your order?


I had 5kg chicken, 1kg thighs and 2 steaks so I would say not a big box


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I had 5kg chicken, 1kg thighs and 2 steaks so I would say not a big box


My tea


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ey up pal, what you got planned today?

Legs and bootcamp (double up) for me today as I was lazy and drove straight past the gym yesterday..... ooops... :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Ey up pal, what you got planned today?
> 
> Legs and bootcamp (double up) for me today as I was lazy and drove straight past the gym yesterday..... ooops... :lol:


Aup mate, sorry I must of missed your post. Didn't do much yesterday really mate. I am struggling to eat at the minute with this stupid heat, its far to muggy for me lol.

Did the day go well yesterday?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, sorry I must of missed your post. Didn't do much yesterday really mate. I am struggling to eat at the minute with this stupid heat, its far to muggy for me lol.
> 
> Did the day go well yesterday?


Understandable really. It's cooled down up here so easier to train.

Legs sesh was good, took a leaf from biglbs book and did some high volume stuff.

I was hanging out my backside after circuit training though, proper shakes and light headed. Got DOMS all over now though :lol:

You going to get some training in before the weekend hits you reckon?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Understandable really. It's cooled down up here so easier to train.
> 
> Legs sesh was good, took a leaf from biglbs book and did some high volume stuff.
> 
> ...


I have just been doing bits and bobs in the evening when its cooler getting a few sets in of different things but not a full day yet. Honestly I am sat pouring with sweat most of the time lately and the last thing I want to do is go out in the shed and train lol.

I am going along a higher volume thing soon I think, will have a look around and see.

You have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you finished your decorating Paul?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood
> 
> I know it is only 5pm and you guys deliver till 9pm but I am a little worried about my order. Its the hottest day of the year and my food has been in the van for over 11 hours at the minute. I know you pack it well with ice and the insulation but its probably going to be over 30c in the van and I am unsure how long it will last. I have worked with food for years and know that even in a controlled enviroment of below 10c it can creep over the 5c mark in no time. I know a little over 5c won't be an issue but I am just a little worried. I have been tracking it allday hoping for a change in details but nothing


Will save you having to cook it :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Have you finished your decorating Paul?


Have I fook lol, basically done the kitchen, front room and garden but got the kids room's and our rooms plus the stairs and bathroom yet lol. Its hard to decorate when the kids are about as they touch everything!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Will save you having to cook it :lol:


Haha, might kill me in the process though lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I am going along a higher volume thing soon I think, will have a look around and see.
> 
> You have much planned for the weekend?


Definitely give it a try pal, this is the first time I've done it and it's given me the good old wooden leg syndrome so need to get some serious stretching done before footy tonight.

Got a wedding do tomorrow so going to hammer it in the morning at bootcamp and a weight session after.... Think it's pull this time. So will look at low weight high volume bench etc... just hope the doms doesn't come on too early on or I'll be walking around at the wedding do like the tin man :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Have I fook lol, basically done the kitchen, front room and garden but got the kids room's and our rooms plus the stairs and bathroom yet lol. Its hard to decorate when the kids are about as they touch everything!!!!


Lol

Fck sake

I was gonna ask you to come round and do my new house for me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Fck sake
> 
> I was gonna ask you to come round and do my new house for me


Haha £50 a day plus travel and I am yours lol. Thats mates rates aswell


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to Team Solid!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Welcome to Team Solid!


Nice one mate!I think I will start a new journal tomorrow ready for Monday so my new journey is logged better. Got a bit slack with this one now.

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one mate!I think I will start a new journal tomorrow ready for Monday so my new journey is logged better. Got a bit slack with this one now.
> 
> Can't wait to get started!


Sounds good mate, might follow it to pick up some tips :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You part of Cecil's crew now then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Sounds good mate, might follow it to pick up some tips :whistling:


Yeah should be some good one's!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You part of Cecil's crew now then?


Like all the best


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You part of Cecil's crew now then?


I am mate  Looking forward to starting now! Its going to kick my a55 in to gear and stop being a lazy fooker lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah should be some good one's!


I hope so, could do with learning a bit :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You part of Cecil's crew now then?


I like 'Cecil's Crew' got a nice ring to it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I like 'Cecil's Crew' got a nice ring to it


Just remember who thought of it when your loaded


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I like 'Cecil's Crew' got a nice ring to it


You should go for something more alpha. Like Professor X has the X-Men you're Cecil so you have your C-Men :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

New journal here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231055-pauls-journey-team-solid.html#post4274465

Come and join me


----------

